#  >  > Computers Can Be Fun >  >  > Computer News >  >  WINDOWS 10 What do you think

## david44

My spare laptop rarely used came with 8,1
I read Windows plan to push 10 and drop updates for earlier versions.

I imagine this will become an issue in LOS where even gvernment offices are back in XP mode?

What do you think? As a non smart person grateful any advice, I can get a free download, should I agree to it?

Any hands on experience?

Also includes Cortana, Is this as tricky as Seri with a range under 2meters in my very quiet room

Windows 10: The smart person's guide - TechRepublic

----------


## thaimeme

Sucks.
Most scams do.

----------


## hazz

ive used it a bit. its better than windows 8. Really you do not have a huge choice as microsoft are very keen to get everybody on to this as it core to integrating all their devices, computers tablets phones together.

download it install it use it  :Smile:

----------


## bsnub

The lightest and most efficient Windows OS yet. It could be the best OS Microsoft had released to date. Loving it.




> Really you do not have a huge choice as microsoft are very keen to get everybody on to this


You always have a choice. There is always Linux.

----------


## david44

Thanks that sounds encouraging.
Does it have the same appearance on tablet phone and laptop/

How long to teach Cortana to hear my dulcet whispers this will be my main incentive to switch.

Are there any downsides?

----------


## david44

> Sucks.
> Most scams do.


Why do you say that , I realize you are a fount of knowledge.

It sucks how, ease of use,Cortana?
It is free for me to upgrade now or maybe have to in 2016 in order to get other security updates but why is it a scam?

----------


## stuie

I had windows 7 for yonks and had no problems. The prompting message to upgrade kept appearing. I finally relented and did the free upgrade to 10 a few months ago. I wish i had never changed from 7 as 10 is  totally disappointing.

----------


## Dillinger

its good. even better if you have a surface pro

----------


## david44

> its good. even better if you have a surface pro


Why so Khvn Dillinger I don't have a suface Pro ut am open minded

Quality that will last

----------


## baldrick

don't




> Really you do not have a huge choice as microsoft


which is a big point - microsoft has rushed this out as they want to play in the rental OS scheme which is the app market of apple and google. part of that process is claiming all your personal information and having control over your hardware

don't ever ever think they can't fcuk this up - even if they had the best of intentions , this is security designed by marketing and MBA turds and it will all end in tears 





> spare laptop


why don't you try out linux mint on the laptop for a little while and then put windows 7 on it




> The lightest and most efficient Windows OS yet. It could be the best OS Microsoft had released to date. Loving it.


any disclaimers ? like you are sucking on microshill cock at the moment ?

----------


## AntRobertson

My laptop at home kept giving me a pop up about how awesomely fantabulous Windows 10 was and whether or not I'd like to upgrade to it. 

I politely declined each time by telling the little pop-up thing to fuck off and all was good with the world until my internet connection dropped out and wouldn't work again. Turns out it was some system conflict thingy associated with not having upgraded to 10.

So basically the upgrade was forced onto me... Except since I couldn't access the interwebs I couldn't download it.

----------


## david44

> don't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by hazz
> 
> ...


OK wile I can get 10 and Linux free I'd have to pay 14,000 ahts here for a genuine windows 7 ccording to local shop, is this waht you recommend, I defer to your superior knowledge for 14k I can buy a used macbook

----------


## david44

> My laptop at home kept giving me a pop up about how awesomely fantabulous Windows 10 was and whether or not I'd like to upgrade to it. 
> 
> I politely declined each time by telling the little pop-up thing to fuck off and all was good with the world until my internet connection dropped out and wouldn't work again. Turns out it was some system conflict thingy associated with not having upgraded to 10.
> 
> So basically the upgrade was forced onto me... Except since I couldn't access the interwebs I couldn't download it.


perhapsp you have inadvertantly mistaken shareware for smegware :cmn:

----------


## AntRobertson

> perhapsp you have inadvertantly mistaken shareware for smegware


That would explain all the spam I've been receiving from Nigerian scammers and ads for viagra and blow-up dolls.  :Smile:

----------


## bsnub

> like you are sucking on microshill cock at the moment ?


Nope this is my independent opinion. Non direct connections with microsoft anymore. 10 is just that good. 




> I'd have to pay 14,000 ahts here for a genuine windows 7


Just torrent it for free.

----------


## Dillinger

> part of that process is claiming all your personal information and having control over your hardware







> it will all end in tears


Here we go :Smile:

----------


## david44

> Originally Posted by baldrick
> 
>  like you are sucking on microshill cock at the moment ?
> 
> 
> Nope this is my independent opinion. Non direct connections with microsoft anymore. 10 is just that good. 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



really will the torrent e a genuine & which will provide updates?

----------


## Dillinger

> why don't you try out linux mint on the laptop for a little while


For me, I couldn't be arsed to go through the whole learning cycle.

It looks pretty fukkin dangerous if like me you hit a few keys at the same time with your fatty fudge fingers:






> *8 Deadly Commands You Should Never Run on Linux*
> 
> 
>  Linux’s terminal commands are powerful, and Linux won’t ask you for  confirmation if you run a command that will break your system. It’s not  uncommon to see trolls online recommending new Linux users run these  commands as a joke.
>  Learning the commands you shouldn’t run can help protect you from  trolls while increasing your understanding of how Linux works. This  isn’t an exhaustive guide, and the commands here can be remixed in a  variety of ways.
>  Note that many of these commands will only be dangerous if they’re prefixed with *sudo* on Ubuntu – they won’t work otherwise. On other Linux distributions, most commands must be run as root.
>  Image Credit: Skull and Crossbones remixed from Jason Ford on Twitter
> 
> *rm -rf / – Deletes Everything!*
> ...


8 Deadly Commands You Should Never Run on Linux

----------


## bsnub

> really will the torrent e a genuine & which will provide updates?


It will take updates yes. I haven't bought an OS since XP.

----------


## Bettyboo

To a large degree Badders is correct. It is a con, it is forced upon you, it totally dominates your experience and personal data and financial activity - and, yes, Microsoft just wanna make even more money by controlling even more things and making sure everyone complies.

You will be paying, every year for various licences and if you don't then apps will be stopped. It's as simple as that.

I pay for my own Microsoft office, $100 annually and that is what they want everyone to do for the rest of their lives; it's criminal - their profits will be even more massive than before. They also wanna control your purse and transactions and link everything, as Badders says, just like Google and iApple. If you're happy being their bitch and paying up and doing as your told that's fine...

I download win10 on my work computer (which shouldn't actually have been possible as I don't have the right administrator level passwords, etc, but MS did it anyways; not sure how), and now every time I attempt to load up an office doc it just crashes; obviously the company don't have original sw license. I'm in South Korea and MS have been sued for this a couple of years ago, but they simply don't care... If you want to suck MS cock and claim they deserve to have this right and that right then go ahead and drone on; the simple fact of the matter, to me, is that the corporations are globally invading your space ignoring laws around the world time after time for the sake of their corporate profit. They are cnuts...

----------


## david44

> To a large degree Badders is correct. It is a con, it is forced upon you, it totally dominates your experience and personal data and financial activity - and, yes, Microsoft just wanna make even more money by controlling even more things and making sure everyone complies.
> 
> You will be paying, every year for various licences and if you don't then apps will be stopped. It's as simple as that.
> 
> I pay for my own Microsoft office, $100 annually and that is what they want everyone to do for the rest of their lives; it's criminal - their profits will be even more massive than before. They also wanna control your purse and transactions and link everything, as Badders says, just like Google and iApple. If you're happy being their bitch and paying up and doing as your told that's fine...
> 
> I download win10 on my work computer (which shouldn't actually have been possible as I don't have the right administrator level passwords, etc, but MS did it anyways; not sure how), and now every time I attempt to load up an office doc it just crashes; obviously the company don't have original sw license. I'm in South Korea and MS have been sued for this a couple of years ago, but they simply don't care... If you want to suck MS cock and claim they deserve to have this right and that right then go ahead and drone on; the simple fact of the matter, to me, is that the corporations are globally invading your space ignoring laws around the world time after time for the sake of their corporate profit. They are cnuts...


Wonderful
I ow to your superior knowledge of cocksucking and gloal capitalism,surveillance etc.I have nothing to hide.

My purpose was to evaluate the risks and merits for the non technical punter like myself.Let me try and simplify my query

What would a goat fancier do in the finest of all possile goat shops ? :cmn:

----------


## Bettyboo

I use it because it works, but it feels very invasive and will stop working the minute you stop paying your annual licenses (which won't be a problem because they have your card details and will just automatically debit the cost, and any others they invent or you overlooked in the smallprint (which keeps getting updatted and changed, but nobody ever bothers reading...), for your comfort and security)... If you have MS Office for 10 years then you'll be paying $1000 dollars. I'd like to buy, it seems reasonable to buy MS Office for a one-off charge of $100 and for it to work well for 10 years. Things have become very very expensive through their new payment structures and enforcement of those payments - that is the point of Win10 (aswellas further controls on your money, one button purchases linked to their stores, etc. &, complete control of your history and behaviour).

If you don't keep feeding the goat, the one you only petted for a short while but has suddenly become your lifelong obligation, then you will no longer be offered camels or horses, no matter how many children you have or what religion you follow - I hope that helps...  :Smile:

----------


## david44

Ok while you and I may have cards and willing to pay, surely the local schools here India China will e left with insecure,outmoded or uniseale stuff or will they have ante up,pirate or do without,I'm only asking not to prod you or anyone I genuinely don't know

----------


## bsnub

> It is a con, it is forced upon you, it totally dominates your experience and personal data and financial activity


Clueless and paranoid you are Betty. The first thing I did was deactivate cortina, automatic updates and apps. 10 is in no way "dominating" my financial activity. I haven't bought a god damn thing from them and have not been prompted to. 




> I pay for my own Microsoft office, $100 annually


Then you should be slapped with the stupid stick. I download it for free via torrent. Laughable you lot.




> which won't be a problem because they have your card  details and will just automatically debit the cost, and any others they  invent or you overlooked in the smallprint


Then that is your fault for giving them your card number and not reading the fine print. Auto billing is standard practice these days and it is your responsibility to check for it. Like I said before MS does not and will not ever have my CC numbers.

----------


## bsnub

BTW Microsoft has sent out updates to Windows 7 and 8 that now do the same data collection as 10. So if you think you are safe by not upgrading you are wrong.

----------


## Bettyboo

If you have Win10 then you do not have a fake version of Office working.

You may also want to consider David's point regarding folks who just don't have the money; should they be kept in the third world because they don't have the money to pay? Is it ethically allowable for a corporation to design a global standard then force everyone to pay for it, against international laws and regulations? You'll noticed that MS gets fined time after time after time, but does not change it's behaviour - if that was you, it'd be 3 strikes and out; you'd be sucking Bubba...

----------


## bsnub

> If you have Win10 then you do not have a fake version of Office working.


I do not know what a fake version is. But I have a cracked version of MS office 2016 working just fine thanks.

----------


## pseudolus

> MS Office


I also detest microsoft, and am sticking with 7. However, as point of interest for you, after a set to I had with Skype (MS company now). I had purchased through my company 8 unlimited calls in Thailand for Business Use package. They then terminated them at a days notice keeping the money saying I was using it for business use which was prohibited under the terms of use for a business account (fucking twats). I was paying through paypal so after a while Paypal sided with me, and refunded me eventually saying that this was common with MS and Skype. 

Anyway, here's the point. I immediately downloaded and started using Open Office and Thunderbird - I really like open office actually apart from a couple of bug bears which you find a way around and it becomes automatic. What I discovered though that even though I had long stopped paying for my Office 365 Business all singing all dancing set up..... it all still works. Everything. Outlook, the full lot. The only thing it does is a pop up saying "your subscription is out of date" or something. I click the X and close it and carry on regardless. 

Sure they will catch on to this one day, but it's been a year now..... 

So fuck em - if you have office 365 - stop paying and use it anyway.

----------


## Bettyboo

> I click the X and close it and carry on regardless.


Try that on Win10 and it crashes everytime; or at least it does in my experience, and I suspect this is a real focus for MS.

Skype is shite, consistent problems since it was bought out by MS; very invasive and hard to get rid of.

The main point really is the cost, they are just so greedy.

----------


## pseudolus

> Originally Posted by pseudolus
> 
>  I click the X and close it and carry on regardless.
> 
> 
> Try that on Win10 and it crashes everytime; or at least it does in my experience, and I suspect this is a real focus for MS.
> 
> Skype is shite, consistent problems since it was bought out by MS; very invasive and hard to get rid of.
> 
> The main point really is the cost, they are just so greedy.


Agree - on the original thread about win10 I speculated that they were going to run to subscriptions once the bulk of people were on it and nowhere else to go. 

But specifically on Office365... stop paying, keep using.

----------


## Bettyboo

^ that 365 glitch must be when you already have a licensed version running then stop paying for it. If win10 detects a non-licensed version then it crashes it.

----------


## pseudolus

> ^ that 365 glitch must be when you already have a licensed version running then stop paying for it. If win10 detects a non-licensed version then it crashes it.


Maybe - I did have the yearly license then thought "bollocks to you". It's all working fine though - maybe because I am on 7?

----------


## Bettyboo

^ Yeah, I don't think 10 allows this, but it may be a glitch in 10 too?

My thoughts are that the prime focus of Win10 was to shore up all the holes and maximize profits. MS realized that the greed (and stupidity of consumers) with regard to Google and iApple had left them behind and they wanted to catch up. It's all insane.

I just wanna buy a product that works at a reasonable price, and I want that product to continue to work for a reasonable period of time. I don't want any fukin annual licenses, and I don't wanna be sucked into their eco-system. It's all immoral and unethical, imho...

----------


## pseudolus

> ^ Yeah, I don't think 10 allows this, but it may be a glitch in 10 too?
> 
> My thoughts are that the prime focus of Win10 was to shore up all the holes and maximize profits. MS realized that the greed (and stupidity of consumers) with regard to Google and iApple had left them behind and they wanted to catch up. It's all insane.
> 
> I just wanna buy a product that works at a reasonable price, and I want that product to continue to work for a reasonable period of time. I don't want any fukin annual licenses, and I don't wanna be sucked into their eco-system. It's all immoral and unethical, imho...


Back roll to 7, and try out open office. Its not perfect, but it works well... and free.

----------


## baldrick

> BTW Microsoft has sent out updates to Windows 7 and 8 that now do the same data collection as 10


not for win 7 - I moved back from 8.1 to 7 - torrented of course , I am not paying again for an OS

I am actually looking for a recommended tiny 7 torrent that has had most/all of the MS software removed - seems most of them are from 2 + years ago

----------


## Bettyboo

> My purpose was to evaluate the risks and merits for the non technical punter like myself


It works. 

It's probably the best ever MS operating system. If you also have MS Office then you are set to go - everything works seamlessly, and if you add is Skype then you have lots of convenience too. It is the best working solution available, imho.

But, it's fuking expensive, immoral and unethical, aswellas illegal, imho.  :Smile:

----------


## david44

> But, it's fuking expensive, immoral and unethical, aswellas illegal, imho.


MMMmmm

----------


## Dillinger

> But, it's fuking expensive


Windows 10 is FREE, you can't get cheaper than that.




> immoral and unethical


If I remember right, the only reason you bought that shitty office 365 and handed over your credit card details was because you couldn't find a genuine copy of office home and student anywhere, you shifty bastard  :Smile: 




> it's criminal aswellas illegal





> I download win10 on my work computer (which  shouldn't actually have been possible as I don't have the right  administrator level passwords, etc, but MS did it anyways; not sure  how), and now every time I attempt to load up an office doc it just  crashes; obviously the company don't have original sw license


 :rofl:

----------


## Dragonfly

I find it amazing that people will be dumb enough to upgrage to Win8 or Win10 and not find out about the spyware before doing it

Try Ubuntu Desktop, works great and do all you need to do for a PC

----------


## bsnub

> not for win 7


Wrong

----------


## Stinky

> Try Ubuntu Desktop, works great and do all you need to do for a PC


There is a small learning curve going from Windows to Ubuntu but well worth the effort.

----------


## baldrick

> Try Ubuntu Desktop


I recommend Mint desktop as Ubuntu is turning toward the apple google msoft business model




> Wrong


no

----------


## harrybarracuda

Oh fuck off with all this "I don't want my information shared" bollocks, you've already shared it. Your bank has it, your government has it, your ISP has it, your doctor has it, etc.

If you're serious about anonymity, use Tails, not Ubuntu or Mint.

Otherwise stop getting so bloody excited, they are more likely to look into you if they *can't* see you browsing pr0n.

----------


## Dragonfly

> I recommend Mint desktop as Ubuntu is turning toward the apple google msoft business model


ah shit. still go with an older version, should be good enough for the next 100 years

----------


## Neo

I'll stick with 7 for as long as I can, it works.
Tried Ubuntu a few years ago and it was dogshit, a lot of incompatibility issues.
If they ever make it straight out of the box user friendly I'd try it again.

----------


## Neo

> Try Ubuntu Desktop, works great and do all you need to do for a PC


You finally gave up on XP then?

----------


## Bettyboo

I also tried Ubuntu a couple of times and various free office applications - all rubbish...

That's not saying that they haven't improved in the last 5 years since I was on a big anti-MS kick.

----------


## david44

Thanks for all the conflictng advice

What will happen if I muddle along with the pre loaded 8.1 will it auto update to 10 or can I run it for a couple more years whch seems the life cycle of my laptops.

----------


## baldrick

> will it auto update to 10


it has likely downloaded 10 in the background with out asking

----------


## Stinky

> Thanks for all the conflictng advice
> 
> What will happen if I muddle along with the pre loaded 8.1


MS will send spy bots to crawl up your arse and monitor your every keystroke, forever!

----------


## david44

Thanks Balders you seem knowlegeable,How could I find out ?
Will it be a program of registery key or what?

----------


## baldrick

win 8.1 gives you a loose backpassage

Haven't upgraded to Windows 10? Microsoft has downloaded 6GB of files on to your PC anyway

Windows 10 will automatically download on to Windows 7 or 8 PCs | Technology | The Guardian

----------


## Dillinger

windows 10 is free for one year Dave,  after that you will have to pay for it.

----------


## david44

> windows 10 is free for one year Dave,  after that you will have to pay for it.


How much please?

----------


## thaimeme

> To a large degree Badders is correct. It is a con, it is forced upon you, it totally dominates your experience and personal data and financial activity - and, yes, Microsoft just wanna make even more money by controlling even more things and making sure everyone complies.
> 
> You will be paying, every year for various licences and if you don't then apps will be stopped. It's as simple as that.
> 
> I pay for my own Microsoft office, $100 annually and that is what they want everyone to do for the rest of their lives; it's criminal - their profits will be even more massive than before. They also wanna control your purse and transactions and link everything, as Badders says, just like Google and iApple. If you're happy being their bitch and paying up and doing as your told that's fine...
> 
> I download win10 on my work computer (which shouldn't actually have been possible as I don't have the right administrator level passwords, etc, but MS did it anyways; not sure how), and now every time I attempt to load up an office doc it just crashes; obviously the company don't have original sw license. I'm in South Korea and MS have been sued for this a couple of years ago, but they simply don't care... If you want to suck MS cock and claim they deserve to have this right and that right then go ahead and drone on; the simple fact of the matter, to me, is that the corporations are globally invading your space ignoring laws around the world time after time for the sake of their corporate profit. They are cnuts...


Thanks for reiterating, Bets, as the coin has dropped for some and others haven't waken from their induced slumber as of yet regarding the real evils and agenda of Microsoft.

The bastards are not our friends nor benevolent as they promote themselves to be.
I'm akin with the likes of you, Baldrick, and others who are finding the light.

----------


## pseudolus

> Originally Posted by Dillinger
> 
> 
> windows 10 is free for one year Dave,  after that you will have to pay for it.
> 
> 
> How much please?


They are not saying. 

Upgrade to Windows 10: FAQ - Windows Help

because they are utter scum. 

However, the benchmark will be with their other subscription costs which are all targeted based upon how much they think they can screw out of you on the monthly basis. If it is less that $150 USD a year I will eat my hat. 

They are also putting pop up adverts into areas of the windows fuktperience and you have to pay $10 a year on games to turn them off etc. 

Avoid like the plague, or load it, and use the free year to get used to the true free platforms as mentioned above like ubuntu etxc.

----------


## stroller

My new mini-notebook came with W10 preinstalled.

It's shite.

----------


## stroller

Oh, and had agreed to the free upgrade from W7 for an older com before, it crashed the system.
Had W7 reinstalled pronto.

----------


## thaimeme

> windows 10 is free for one year Dave, after that you will have to pay for it.


That's very white of Mr. Gates.
Wolf in sheep's garments.

----------


## Takeovers

> Originally Posted by Dillinger
> 
> 
> windows 10 is free for one year Dave, after that you will have to pay for it.
> 
> 
> That's very white of Mr. Gates.
> Wolf in sheep's garments.



Free for one year, but it can be used as long as the computer lasts. With a new computer after that you need to buy a license unless it comes with the computer.

----------


## Bettyboo

FYI: MS wants to kill Win7 and Win 8 in eggsackery 1 year's time:

*It's curtains for Windows 7 PCs from OEMs come October 2016*
_In a year's time, all PCs will have Windows 10 preinstalled...

...Microsoft has finally put a firm deadline on the time which OEMs can sell PCs with Windows 7 preinstalled, and that deadline is October 31, 2016...

...Windows 8.1 will also be banned from OEM machines as of October 31 next year, so from that point, all PCs will come with Windows 10 pre-installed (and probably for quite some time into the future, if Microsoft's promises about Windows as a Service are true going forward)._
It's curtains for Windows 7 PCs from OEMs come October 2016 | TechRadar

----------


## baldrick

OEM installs are shite anyway - bloated with crapware and trialware

the only thing that will fcuk win 7 is the drivers for the hardware not being available from the OEMs websites

it took me 4 months before I coud change win 8.1 to win 7 on my new asus as the drivers were not there - the nvidia card one was the critical one whichalways provoked the BSOD

----------


## harrybarracuda

> OEM installs are shite anyway - bloated with crapware and trialware
> 
> the only thing that will fcuk win 7 is the drivers for the hardware not being available from the OEMs websites
> 
> it took me 4 months before I coud change win 8.1 to win 7 on my new asus as the drivers were not there - the nvidia card one was the critical one whichalways provoked the BSOD


Blobs of Spunk On Duvet?

----------


## Ronin

> My new mini-notebook came with W10 preinstalled.
> 
> It's shite.


I agree on my machine and many others Windows 10 deleted the partition with the result I had to re-install the operating system.  Luckily I bought the recovery disks when I bought the machine.  No need to listen to me a friend who has a computer repair business has his engineer busy with no end of machines that has suffered the same fate - the issue won't be specific to his business only.

----------


## Takeovers

> In a year's time, all PCs will have Windows 10 preinstalled...  
> ...Microsoft has finally put a firm deadline on the time which OEMs can sell PCs with Windows 7 preinstalled, and that deadline is October 31, 2016...


I am surprised it takes that long. But the end of WIN 7 will come when they stop supporting it with updates. That is a while yet. Remember that they stopped supporting Win XP only recently.

WIN 10 will be installed only on complete PC sold with OS. I have not bought a full PC that way for over 10 years. Always assembled them by myself. But I will install WIN 7 on my next PC and then do the free upgrade. Until then I will stick with WIN 7.

----------


## bsnub

> no


YES! *pimpslapped*

Microsoft accused of adding spy features to Windows 7, 8 | Ars Technica

----------


## david44

My understanding was the upgrade would e free forever for those who upgrade from a genuine 8/8.1in the first year?

I assumed this was an incentive to create critical mass.

Pseudolus claims we'll all have to pay, Who is right?

----------


## bsnub

^ You will not have to pay unless you get a new computer.

----------


## Takeovers

> My understanding was the upgrade would e free forever for those who upgrade from a genuine 8/8.1in the first year?


Yes, free until that computer is replaced. I understand you cannot reinstall it on a new one after the one year has passed. But not only WIN 8, WIN 7 is also valid for update. I am running WIN 7 and the update icon is there.

Since Win 7 is only 20€ in the EU upgrade from WIN 7 is the cheapest way to WIN 10 during that year.

----------


## hazz

> The lightest and most efficient Windows OS yet. It could be the best OS Microsoft had released to date. Loving it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by hazz
> 
> ...


that's not much of a choice if you want to stay with windows is it. 

Personally I have always been disappointed with linux as a desktop os ever since i started using it in 1992 with X10.... possibly the worst windows system ever distributed.

Ive found the osx and windows have always delivered better desktop experiances simply because nobody is preperted to put the manpower into making the desktop teh polished product that android, windows and osx have become.

if you do not like windows 8, there is no point upgrading to 10, simply stick to 7, as butters sticks to xp.

If you want to move to osx, that works well... but its going to take as much getting used to as windows 8/10 if your a pc user... so why not out the effort in.

linux is also an option, but the problem is that gui is not that great and often you find your self working to linux the to work rather than using the computer as platform to getting things done

----------


## david44

will os/x work on a windows configured computer ?

----------


## hazz

there is a thing called hackingtosh, running osx on standard pc hardware using the same components used in apples laptops. It works well, but takes soem effort to get up and running. I was running one for about 2 years.

osx running under vmware fusion or workstation is more than a little slow and unresponsive

----------


## bsnub

> will os/x work on a windows configured computer ?


FFS Just install 10 and be done with it. You can disable all of the data sharing it does with MS if you are paranoid about it. Not that hard to do. I have turned off all of the apps and cortina. It will not ask you for any credit card information whatsoever. 

If you think you will be safer somehow staying on 7 you are kidding yourself as MS has installed the same data collection on it as well.

----------


## david44

I'm not on 7 Thanks for the wide vareity of opinions, so it seems there is no consensus, I'll keep looking perhaps the later updates will be better,cost and privacy are not my concerns a stale durable configuration is good

----------


## Ronin

> You will be paying, every year for various licences and if you don't then apps will be stopped. It's as simple as that.


You sure about that?  See here; No, Windows 10 Won?t Require a Subscription: Here?s How Microsoft Plans on Making Money Instead

additionally; http://www.pcgamer.com/microsoft-win...-subscription/

----------


## pseudolus

> Originally Posted by Bettyboo
> 
> 
> You will be paying, every year for various licences and if you don't then apps will be stopped. It's as simple as that.
> 
> 
> You sure about that?  See here; No, Windows 10 Won?t Require a Subscription: Here?s How Microsoft Plans on Making Money Instead
> 
> additionally; Microsoft: Windows 10 will not be sold as a subscription - PC Gamer


Here's the thing. Microsoft, the money grasping bastards that they are, have never once come out and said, categorically, clearly, plainly, that after the free year (free excluding if you don't want the full range of windows accessories that you got for free with 7 and 8) it will be free forever. They have release statements that are wishy washy, not clear, and keep using the key phrase which is free "for a year". So no matter what the rest of their statement is, the critical and most consistent part of their message is that for a period of 1 year, it is free. Even in the blog released by Terry Myerson which almost goes straight to the "It's free, it will always be free until your computer dies", if you read it with eyes full of hope and trust, you might miss that he includes phrases such as "we will continue to keep it current for the *supported* lifetime of the device  at no cost" and then the asterisk behind "We announced that a free upgrade for Windows 10 will be made available to customers running Windows 7, Windows 8.1, and Windows Phone 8.1 who upgrade in the first year after launch.*" which takes you to "*Hardware and software requirements apply. No additional charge. Feature availability may vary by device. Some editions excluded" which says Free, except maybe not. 

The other point to consider is the advertising weight of Microsoft with minor and major publications. Not many will bite the hand that feeds them and write something not condoned by Microsoft. 

The reality is that the only people who know what will happen after a year is Microsoft. My experience of moving to 8.1, and all the extra "for security" measures they insisted upon which basically makes you link everything you have and do on a computer to one of their accounts I found annoying, so god knows what they will insist upon with 10. Scan of passport? Fingerprint? Retina scan? DNA swab sent to them  :smiley laughing:

----------


## Sumbitch

> Not many will bite the hand that feeds them


I consider that cliche  :Bsflag:  Dogs think nothing of doing it and have survived pretty well (longer than humans). Only chickenshits (tame = lame), like humans, behave that way. Meekness = weakness.

----------


## pseudolus

> Originally Posted by pseudolus
> 
> Not many will bite the hand that feeds them
> 
> 
> I consider that cliche  Dogs think nothing of doing it and have survived pretty well (longer than humans). Only chickenshits (tame = lame), like humans, behave that way. Meekness = weakness.


Sorry pal - but look at the correlation between HSBC's nasty activities world wide and the press they received about it, including thee BBC who on their international site, runs lots of adverts for HSBC.....

----------


## lom

> WINDOWS 10 What do you think


I think 10 is a nice even number which matches Apples OS version number.
Microsoft should hurry on with next update so they are the first to get to 11.

----------


## Jesus Jones

it's shit.

I apologize to all apple users for any profanities I may have thrown at them in the past.  I have seen the light!

----------


## Sumbitch

> Sorry pal - but look at the correlation between HSBC's nasty activities world wide and the press they received about it, including thee BBC who on their international site, runs lots of adverts for HSBC.....


Wasn't making a comment relevant to the OP. Sorry for going off topic.  :Smile:

----------


## david44

> Originally Posted by pseudolus
> 
> Sorry pal - but look at the correlation between HSBC's nasty activities world wide and the press they received about it, including thee BBC who on their international site, runs lots of adverts for HSBC.....
> 
> 
> Wasn't making a comment relevant to the OP. Sorry for going off topic.


Cheers , should have added a satisfaction poll, I think I'll wait until forced to move or junk it and stick with Apple Linux

----------


## david44

Sorted installed upvc double thanks to members here

----------


## roger77

this morning wife says she has not been able to use her laptop since yesterday. Can not do anything , can not even shut it down.

Now I am not a puta person and I spose there are millions in the world like me who use a computer for various reasons but have no knowledge or desire to learn the workings, a bit like driving a car but not being a mechanic

I thought I would try before going to the local puta shop, couldnt even turn it off, so I disconnected the battery and then restarted it.
Well it started- windows 10 had been installed ( all by itself ??) she has lost a few of her programs- some of them were expensive lots of changes she will need to learn.

On my laptop I have decided to go to Mint its a pain as I need to relearn a lot of things its not really that logical to use but I simply dont want to be told what I can have on my computer and how I can use it.
.

----------


## baldrick

> Well it started- windows 10 had been installed ( all by itself ??)


that would tell me that I did not own the computer hardware

----------


## Sumbitch

Like they were on a home computer network and all devices on the network were upgraded simultaneously?

----------


## roger77

> Like they were on a home computer network and all devices on the network were upgraded simultaneously?



Nah her computer is independent, it doesnt leave the room its in but she is - was running win 8 all other puters here are on different OS's.
 I have read that windows is simply installing 10, I assume by updates.

----------


## Sumbitch

> I have read that windows is simply installing 10, I assume by updates.


They won't install it unless you sign up for it. Does it come with a PDF Reader and by whom?

----------


## roger77

> Originally Posted by roger77
> 
> I have read that windows is simply installing 10, I assume by updates.
> 
> 
> They won't install it unless you sign up for it. Does it come with a PDF Reader and by whom?


I will need to look for the PDF but dont understand what you mean by  "by whom"

Thanks for your interest but as I said Im not a puta wiz.

----------


## roger77

A cut and past of one of the things I read.

Microsoft hasnt exactly been endearing themselves to tech geeks everywhere lately, with all the privacy concerns and other issues. And now they are automatically downloading all of Windows 10 to your Windows 7 or 8 PC, whether you asked for it or not.

----------


## Sumbitch

neither am I so we're both learners. And it was a pretty stupid question. No Windows OS I know of comes with a pre-installed pdf reader and most people go with the tried and true Adobe Reader. But I got sick of their constant fight to advertise and sell upgrades, etc., I junked it and downloaded Sumatra PDF which is a free open source document reader which supports numerous document file formats, such as PDF, CHM, DjVu, EPUB, FB2, MOBI, PRC, OXPS / XPS, CB7 / CBR / CBT / CBZ

I was really wondering if Win 10 would get rid of it.

----------


## Sumbitch

> And now they are automatically downloading all of Windows 10 to your Windows 7 or 8 PC, whether you asked for it or not.


Yeah, they download the files to your computer but you still have to push the "install" button before they execute the installation. For example, just checked my status by right clicking the Get Windows 10 button in the bottom right hand corner and my  status is "Upgrade Now".

----------


## baldrick

> Sumatra PDF


sumatra or nuance - I use sumatra - I used to use foxit but they have started down the adobe path




> I assume by updates.


yes - and it gets marked as a critical and not optional update

----------


## boloa

> Originally Posted by roger77
> 
>  I assume by updates.
> 
> 
> yes - and it gets marked as a critical and not optional update


I removed the KB3035583 update ages ago but installed a few other by accident ,it 
took me ages to find them and clean out these updates and the problems they cause !

How to get rid of the 'Your upgrade to Windows 10 is ready' lock | InfoWorld

----------


## Dragonfly94



----------


## Dragonfly

Wintard users OwNed !!! how refreshing,

Never run the Auto-Update in Windows, it's the first thing you should "disable" when you install Windows

----------


## Perota

I believe there is a race between Apple, Google and Microsoft for the most evil corporation. Lately MS was lagging behind. Windows 7 was fairly stable, open, simple ... With Windows 10 Bill Gates takes the lead again.

----------


## Bettyboo

I'll be trying to uninstall win10 from my work computer as the os stops me doing my work by not opening various apps. I'll update you all on how this uninstall goes.

----------


## harrybarracuda

They really shouldn't let learner drivers on the Information Superhighway.

 :rofl:

----------


## Bettyboo

^ or the company should just buy the bloody licenses, or fukin MS should stop invading computers in foreign lands where it's illegal and they've already lost court cases in the same area...

I didn't even have administrator authority, the OS should never have downloaded in the first place.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> ^ or the company should just buy the bloody licenses, or fukin MS should stop invading computers in foreign lands where it's illegal and they've already lost court cases in the same area...
> 
> I didn't even have administrator authority, the OS should never have downloaded in the first place.


Oh stop moaning.

Go and buy a Mac, they're meant for people who don't understand computers, like Buttplug.

 :rofl:

----------


## Dragonfly

you will need to be a complete retard to buy Win8 or Win10,

of course Harry bought both  :Smile: 

nothing to understand in that  :Confused:

----------


## david44

Oh dear the dirty mac brigade meet the flash player the never bending story

----------


## harrybarracuda

> you will need to be a complete retard to buy Win8 or Win10,
> 
> of course Harry bought both 
> 
> nothing to understand in that


Good grief you haven't learned have you?

I don't buy the shit, I get it all free.

----------


## david44

Sounds like Crusty, bunny for nothing ,chicks for free

----------


## Dragonfly

even for free, it's a waste of space and time

how many hours have you spent installing that shit and configuring it ? see it's not free at the end,

----------


## harrybarracuda

> even for free, it's a waste of space and time
> 
> how many hours have you spent installing that shit and configuring it ? see it's not free at the end,


It's about the most hands off installation of Windows ever.

So not a lot, really.

And I'm getting paid for it, so why should I give a fuck?

Mind you, technically I'm getting paid to doss around on TD.

 :rofl:

----------


## Bettyboo

> I'll be trying to uninstall win10 from my work computer as the os stops me doing my work by not opening various apps. I'll update you all on how this uninstall goes.


Obviosuly... MS10 won't uninstall inself no matter what I try - you'd probably need to format the disk and set everything up again to get rid of the fuker... standard stuff from such scumbags.

I've downloaded OpenOffice for the time being - we'll see if the OS tries to interfere with that or not.

----------


## slackula

> OpenOffice


Hopefully you mean Libre Office?

----------


## Bettyboo

^ nope. Apache OpenOffice - seems ok so far (about 1 hour into using it).

I had Libre before but never got on with it  too well.

----------


## harrybarracuda

WTF is up with Office?

I'm running 2013 on everything and it's flawless.

You've been tinkering haven't you.

 :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

^ nope. Windows 10 doesn't like the MS Office on my work computers - almost certainly unlicensed copies, so MS has decided to shut all the applications down...

----------


## david44

> ^ nope. Windows 10 doesn't like the MS Office on my work computers - almost certainly unlicensed copies, so MS has decided to shut all the applications down...


Likely the intended end game for Gates yet will create havoc here in the 3rd world where even safety critical government sites are on XP and most are using unauthorised programmes.In rural areas genuine software is rare, is your office in LOS ?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> ^ nope. Windows 10 doesn't like the MS Office on my work computers - almost certainly unlicensed copies, so MS has decided to shut all the applications down...


Well fucking hard luck then.

 :Smile:

----------


## Dragonfly

why do people even bother with Win8 or Win10 ? too much free time ? 

don't answer Harry, we all know you do fuck all day, you lazy bastard  :Smile:

----------


## david44

> why do people even bother with Win8 or Win10 ? too much free time ? 
> 
> don't answer Harry, we all know you do fuck all day, you lazy bastard


It is increasingly installed and on all new machines

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by Dragonfly
> 
> 
> why do people even bother with Win8 or Win10 ? too much free time ? 
> 
> don't answer Harry, we all know you do fuck all day, you lazy bastard 
> 
> 
> It is increasingly installed and on all new machines


If you've bought a machine with Win 8.anything you're a dumb fucking shit if you don't go to 10.

You're a bit of a twit of you go back to 7, but at least it's better than 8.

If you go back to XP you're either stuck with some really shitty h/w or s/w, or you're a fucking idiot.

----------


## Dragonfly

WinXP forever, best Windows ever

why change ? and the good news is that support is not ending, there is a trick to get all the updates until 2020

you will have to be brain dead to switch to Win7 (a gay version of OSX) or Win8 or even Win10.

----------


## david44

So what's the trick ? Or is it only for clever people?

----------


## PlanK

Been on Win10 for a couple of months.

I know its bad form to upgrade before the first service pack but I did it out of boredom.  I needed some new tech to tinker with.

Overall impression: Meh.

Is it worth upgrading to Win 10?  Maybe in the long run, right now? Meh.
Is it worth downgrading back to Win 7? Not really. Meh.

 ::chitown::

----------


## Bettyboo

> Originally Posted by Bettyboo
> 
> 
> ^ nope. Windows 10 doesn't like the MS Office on my work computers - almost certainly unlicensed copies, so MS has decided to shut all the applications down...
> 
> 
> Likely the intended end game for Gates yet will create havoc here in the 3rd world where even safety critical government sites are on XP and most are using unauthorised programmes.In rural areas genuine software is rare, is your office in LOS ?


That was my point from the very start.

This OS is designed to lock people in and force them to pay for apps such as Office. If it detects apps that aren't paid for them it locks them out - this is illegal and MS have already been sued for such behavior...

----------


## harrybarracuda

> This OS is designed to lock people in and force them to pay for apps such as Office. If it detects apps that aren't paid for them it locks them out - this is illegal and MS have already been sued for such behavior...


Say what?

Got a link for that?

----------


## Bettyboo

^ here's a few dozen to get you going then move on from there at your leisure...

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microsoft_litigation

MS has no right to come into my computer (in this case my workplace computer) and stop existing apps from working...

If they wanna file a case against my employer then they're welcome to within the laws of the land, but they are neither judge nor jury, nevermind both.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> ^ here's a few dozen to get you going then move on from there at your leisure...
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microsoft_litigation
> 
> MS has no right to come into my computer (in this case my workplace computer) and stop existing apps from working...
> 
> If they wanna file a case against my employer then they're welcome to within the laws of the land, but they are neither judge nor jury, nevermind both.


Yeah I thought you were talking bollocks.

They have every right to stop you trying to use unlicensed copies of their software, you arse.

 :rofl:

----------


## Dillinger

You should sue the Arse off them Betty :rofl: 

I gotta agree with Harry here, most of the shit I nick offline I have to stop dialling home via my firewall. 

If I was daft enough to take that block off I wouldn't be calling them unlawful if they shut me out :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

What you should do Betty is run into a retail store in Korea and steal a genuine Windows office copy for work. 

That'll teach the Nazi fukkers

----------


## Sumbitch

*FUCK OFF*ice

How many hours have you spent learning that cocksucker Excel?

----------


## Lostandfound

Not being an expert at computers I recently bought a new Acer laptop with 2gb and Had windows 10 loaded

It didn't work. It still doesn't work. It's going back to PCWorld

WOFTAM

----------


## Dillinger

^ Did you try turning it off and then back on again ?  :Smile:

----------


## terry57

> Not being an expert at computers I recently bought a new Acer laptop with 2gb and Had windows 10 loaded
> 
> It didn't work. It still doesn't work. It's going back to PCWorld
> 
> WOFTAM



I may be in the market for a new lap top after two of mine shit themselves within the last two weeks. 

So I google up " Best lap tops."

Hate to tell ya this mate but Acer was at the very bottom of the list.   :Confused: 

That's why the Acer entry models are the cheapest. 

On the Up side my PC Guru tells me they are quite easy to repair.

----------


## Dragonfly

terry, buy a fucking iPad, a laptop is above your intellectual capacity

----------


## baldrick

the latest win10 horror story - have they lost the plot or will people just not notice

Sneaky Microsoft renamed its data slurper before sticking it back in Windows 10 ? The Register




> We already knew Windows 10 Threshold deleted  third-party data monitoring tools and cleanup tools, including  stalwarts like Spybot and CCleaner. It even disabled Cisco’s VPN  software. Just a bug, said Microsoft.





> Examples of data we collect include your name, email address,  preferences and interests; browsing, search and file history; phone call  and SMS data; device configuration and sensor data; and application  usage.

----------


## Troy

> WTF is up with Office?  I'm running 2013 on everything and it's flawless.


If ever I have heard bollox...it's right there...Office 2013 flawless... :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl: 

XP is memory limited, which sort of makes it of limited use...unless purely private use.

Those that can't work with Linux will simply have to resort to Apple... :Smile: 

Looks like thegent was right all along....

==================================================  ==================================
edit: didn't realise there was a 64 bit version of XP which does't have the memory limit....

----------


## Dragonfly

99.99% of users don't need more power or more RAM

the majority of users are dummies, grand mothers and kids, all they can do is play games, read their email or read online newspapers

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> WTF is up with Office?  I'm running 2013 on everything and it's flawless.
> 
> 
> If ever I have heard bollox...it's right there...Office 2013 flawless...


It's not my fault there's cnuts that don't know how to use it properly.

 :bananaman:

----------


## Dragonfly

I think only a kunt can use Office properly  :Razz: 

isn't a software for personal and executive female secretary ?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> I think only a kunt can use Office properly 
> 
> isn't a software for personal and executive female secretary ?


No, secretaries is for posh cnuts.

----------


## baldrick

admin assistants are what us plebs get 

and oriface blows as it has since its inception - bloated files that it produces with more meta data than content

bandwidth on LANs has had to increase to stop the trying to push a pig though a garden hose effect that working on centrally stored office files creates

----------


## terry57

> terry, buy a fucking iPad, a laptop is above your intellectual capacity


You may be right butterbutt but Na, I'll stay with the Laptops.

Saying that, I'm using the Handbags newish Toshiba PC now and the touch pad is fuked.  :Confused: 

Certainly not my week for puters.  :Smile:

----------


## david44

> Originally Posted by Dragonfly
> 
> 
> terry, buy a fucking iPad, a laptop is above your intellectual capacity
> 
> 
> You may be right butterbutt but Na, I'll stay with the Laptops.
> 
> Saying that, I'm using the Handbags newish Toshiba PC now and the touch pad is fuked. 
> ...


Are you now or have yu ever been Uri Geller feller?

----------


## baldrick

> feller?


or feeler
or fellator
or felcher

which brings us to the question

was uri geller bent ?

----------


## david44

> Originally Posted by david44
> 
> feller?
> 
> 
> or feeler
> or fellator
> or felcher
> 
> ...


I beieve the Magic Circle told him to Fork Off ?

----------


## Black Heart

This morning I downloaded Windows 10.

Mainly to get rid of the frequent "notifications" that I can upgrade.

After 1 hour, I have not had a problem.

It _seems...._ user friendly for now.

----------


## Bettyboo

^ it is very friendly, it'll look after your wallet, passwords, personal history, contacts and everything else that the very closest of friends would do for you. Some folks, me included, don't want such friendliness from my computer operating system...  :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> ^ it is very friendly, it'll look after your wallet, passwords, personal history, contacts and everything else that the very closest of friends would do for you. Some folks, me included, don't want such friendliness from my computer operating system...


And you don't want it checking on you using nicked software either.

Anyway, easy to fix:

O&O ShutUp10: download free antispy tool for Windows 10

----------


## david44

As the Bishop said to the actress Oh hO

----------


## Bettyboo

> And you don't want it checking on you using nicked software either.


It can check for violations of rights then take my company to court, I don't have a problem with that, infact I would support such action.

Illegally invading my computer against teh laws of the land is something entirely different...

----------


## Dragonfly

Win10 is so gay it makes OSX looks quite manly

----------


## Bettyboo

That would be gay...

----------


## Dragonfly

very well done betty, 10 points for originality

10% off on your next Microsoft purchase,

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> And you don't want it checking on you using nicked software either.
> 
> 
> It can check for violations of rights then take my company to court, I don't have a problem with that, infact I would support such action.
> 
> Illegally invading my computer against teh laws of the land is something entirely different...


Oh stop with your moaning, illegally invading bollocks.

Sue them.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Win10 is so gay it makes OSX looks quite manly


What would you know about manly?

----------


## hazz

> very well done betty, 10 points for originality
> 
> 10% off on your next Microsoft purchase,


but for a so called it expert, you did demonstrate a level of knowledge which could be described as 'too stupid to know how stupid you are'. so you cannot complain when it sticks to you like fucking a dead pigs head.

----------


## Bettyboo

> very well done betty, 10 points for originality
> 
> 10% off on your next Microsoft purchase,


It's a TD classic - never gets boring!

----------


## Dragonfly

> Originally Posted by Dragonfly
> 
> 
> very well done betty, 10 points for originality
> 
> 10% off on your next Microsoft purchase,
> 
> 
> but for a so called it expert, you did demonstrate a level of knowledge which could be described as 'too stupid to know how stupid you are'. so you cannot complain when it sticks to you like fucking a dead pigs head.


even experts can make honest mistakes,

anyway the irony is even more funny, retarded PC users chastasing an expert for an honest mistake as some kind of revenge for their own mediocrity and stupidity

----------


## Dragonfly

betta is dumb beyond redemption, so him trying to score "originality" points to feel better about himself is quite interesting and funny

----------


## Dragonfly

> Originally Posted by Dragonfly
> 
> 
> Win10 is so gay it makes OSX looks quite manly
> 
> 
> What would you know about manly?


aren't you the one stuck on a platform 24/7 for weeks where there are only men and you are fixing and "tuning" their computers and mobiles all day ?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Dragonfly
> ...


Don't be silly I have people for that.

I sit here all day taking the piss out of cnuts like you asking for registry edits to fix their modem.

 :rofl:

----------


## hazz

> Originally Posted by hazz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Dragonfly
> ...


Buttplug the difference between you and boo.... is

 betty knows enough to know he's not an expert
 you know even less than that, thus you think you are an expert

And for your reference experts do make mistakes, but fails as epic as your wifi switch thread are almost unknown

----------


## Dragonfly

> Originally Posted by Dragonfly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by hazz
> ...


listen you have proved yourself to be an incompetent fool when it comes to computers, even for doing simple tasks

granted,  the WIFI switch was funny, but to extrapolate the whole thing for more  of what it is just demonstrate how petty and stupid your little mind is. But again, you are a retired old English man living in Thailand, full of prejudice and British nationalism  :Smile:

----------


## Dragonfly

> Don't be silly I have people for that.


when you say people, you mean other men ?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> Don't be silly I have people for that.
> 
> 
> when you say people, you mean other men ?


And women.

I have girl trainees that are smarter than you, you dumb shit.

 :smiley laughing:

----------


## Dragonfly

> Originally Posted by Dragonfly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> ...


I guess the women must be in charge of the iPhone and the iPad, you fucking closet homo

----------


## hazz

priceless, TD's very own 'only gay in the village'

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Dragonfly
> ...


They know how to get a modem working without regedit.

 :smiley laughing:

----------


## Bettyboo

^^ 

 :smiley laughing:

----------


## Dragonfly

> They know how to get a modem working without regedit.


they don't even know what's regedit, and neither do you, you lazy server room boy

----------


## Dragonfly

> priceless, TD's very own 'only gay in the village'


that pretty much looks like betty,

he is quite hot indeed  :Smile:

----------


## hazz



----------


## david44

Hilarious, ah the hazards of the upgrade, sorta hazzmat

----------


## Sumbitch

Yeah, man, I'm not even going to mess with that lil' "upgrade to 10" icon by trying to remove it.

----------


## Bettyboo

The Open Office sw I'm using has been just fine so far.

----------


## Dragonfly

do yourself a favor and Install MS Office 2010 which is quite nice and stable, cheap also

OO is a bit of a joke really, but since you seem to be a joker, I guess that's where you will go at the end

----------


## baldrick

windows 10 - so efficient , you don't need to email the NSA your encryption keys

https://theintercept.com/2015/12/28/...ncryption-key/




> One of the excellent features of new Windows devices is that disk  encryption is built-in and turned on by default, protecting your data in  case your device is lost or stolen. But what is less well-known is  that, if you are like most users and login to Windows 10 using your  Microsoft account, your computer automatically uploaded a copy of your  recovery key – which can be used to unlock your encrypted disk – to  Microsoft's servers, probably without your knowledge and without an  option to opt-out.
> During the "crypto wars" of the nineties, the  National Security Agency developed an encryption backdoor technology –  endorsed and promoted by the Clinton administration – called the Clipper  chip, which they hoped telecom companies would use to sell backdoored  crypto phones. Essentially, every phone with a Clipper chip would come  with an encryption key, but the government would also get a copy of that  key – this is known as key escrow – with the promise to only use it in  response to a valid warrant. But due to public outcry and the  availability of encryption tools like PGP, which the government didn't  control, the Clipper chip program ceased to be relevant by 1996. (Today,  most phone calls still aren't encrypted. You can use the free, open  source, backdoorless Signal app to make encrypted calls.)
> The fact  that new Windows devices require users to backup their recovery key on  Microsoft's servers is remarkably similar to a key escrow system, but  with an important difference. Users can choose to delete recovery keys  from their Microsoft accounts (you can skip to the bottom of this  article to learn how) – something that people never had the option to do  with the Clipper chip system. But they can only delete it after they've  already uploaded it to the cloud

----------


## Sumbitch

whoosh

----------


## david44

> windows 10 - so efficient , you don't need to email the NSA your encryption keys
> 
> https://theintercept.com/2015/12/28/...ncryption-key/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> ...


So Balders is 10 a go?

As a fairly harmless ,pennless idiot, a trip to Guantanamo, anOrange tracksuit and a change of diet might be an upgrade for me.

Will installing 10 damage my libido or bowel movements, my cleaner awaits, I think we deserve to know

Sent from my Remington Typewriter :smiley laughing:

----------


## baldrick

well the latest news out of 32C3 seems to indicate that the OS is not the actual problem

Trustworthy x86 laptops? There is a way, says system-level security ace ? The Register




> Intel ME is a microcontroller, and part of Intel's AMT hardware and firmware  technology which allows administrators to remotely manage the hardware  over network – all underneath whatever operating system is running. As  this management is conducted at a low-level in the stack, it dodges the  OS – meaning overwriting your out-of-the-box Windows installation with a  Linux distro will not guarantee any trustworthiness.
>                  The ME microcontroller comes with its own RAM, it can  access the system's RAM, and it has its own private ROM of firmware  code, which nobody may inspect. “It runs a whole bunch of proprietary  programs,” said Rutkowska, “and even runs Intel's own proprietary  operating system, and this is all happening whenever you have some power  connected to your processor, even in sleep mode, and it could be doing  anything it wants.”

----------


## david44

Interesting read, so why bother will al these passwords if there is no real security?

Is TOR the way forward or quantum computing?

----------


## Munted

Can't go win10 my video card is 'incompatable'. Works OK for win7. Big FU windows.

----------


## Sumbitch

Amen.

----------


## david44

Microsoft expands Get Windows 10 program to domains, publishes opt-out instructions | ZDNet
Microsoft expands Get Windows 10 program to domains, publishes opt-out instructions
As the year-long free upgrade offer for Windows 10 nears the halfway mark, Microsoft is getting more aggressive, with new plans to begin displaying the GWX taskbar icon and upgrade prompts on business PCs that had previously been off-limits.
t the same time as today's announcement, Microsoft finally published updated instructions for opting out of the automatic upgrade and disabling the GWX icon. The new instructions, available in KB article 3080351, match those I published last week. (See "How to block Windows 10 upgrades on your business network (and at home, too)" for details.)

To prevent the Windows 10 upgrade from being offered in Windows Update, IT pros can set a Group Policy object. Note that this policy setting is only available if the appropriate updates (first issued last July) are installed: 3065987 is the Windows 7 update; 3065988 is the equivalent for Windows 8.1.

The policy is available on Windows 7 Professional and Ultimate and Windows 8.1 Pro machines using the Local Group Policy Editor (Gpedit.msc).

----------


## harrybarracuda

New build out this week (11099).




> As with the previous build, this build does not include big noticeable changes or new features yet. Our focus through the holidays was on structural improvements to OneCore, which is the shared core of Windows across devices. The code refactoring and other engineering work we’ve been doing to optimize OneCore is nearing the point where we will be ready for teams to begin checking in new features and improvements. It will still be a few builds before any really noticeable changes show up, depending on when teams begin lighting up new features in their areas.

----------


## david44

Thanks Harry , as you know I'm pretty dumb with technology, I'm not over concerned if CIA want to read my posts here or emails, more that my online banking airline purchases etc are secure and that the upgrade wont block any of my exising progs.

Are you upgrading to 10, it looks like we'll all be pushed that route then locked in to paying for patches?
With XP unsupported its only logical that Vista 8.1 etc will end up unsupported by 2020 say?

I have around 5 months to upgrade free so not urgent but if the consensus is its good might as well dive in and get used to it?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Thanks Harry , as you know I'm pretty dumb with technology, I'm not over concerned if CIA want to read my posts here or emails, more that my online banking airline purchases etc are secure and that the upgrade wont block any of my exising progs.
> 
> Are you upgrading to 10, it looks like we'll all be pushed that route then locked in to paying for patches?
> With XP unsupported its only logical that Vista 8.1 etc will end up unsupported by 2020 say?
> 
> I have around 5 months to upgrade free so not urgent but if the consensus is its good might as well dive in and get used to it?


There are loads of free packages to turn off all the data collection options.

It's fast, reliable and easy to use.

Shitloads better than Windows 8.x or any previous version.

----------


## can123

> Shitloads better than Windows 8.x or any previous version. harrybarracuda is online now Add to harrybarracuda's Reputation Report Post


.... but it has bugs and you will be lucky to retain your properly configured "start button" for more than a couple of days. Not an encouraging start, I'm afraid.

----------


## baldrick

win 7 lite

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> Shitloads better than Windows 8.x or any previous version. harrybarracuda is online now Add to harrybarracuda's Reputation Report Post
> 
> 
> .... but it has bugs and you will be lucky to retain your properly configured "start button" for more than a couple of days. Not an encouraging start, I'm afraid.


Got it on Two desktops, Two laptops, an AIO and four tablets, and I have to say you're wrong.

What are you trying to run it on, a Pentium II?

----------


## can123

> Got it on Two desktops, Two laptops, an AIO and four tablets, and I have to say you're wrong.  What are you trying to run it on, a Pentium II?


There are no prizes for guessing that you would say I was wrong. Poxy thing isn't working and lasted all of three days before it gave up the ghost.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> Got it on Two desktops, Two laptops, an AIO and four tablets, and I have to say you're wrong.  What are you trying to run it on, a Pentium II?
> 
> 
> There are no prizes for guessing that you would say I was wrong. Poxy thing isn't working and lasted all of three days before it gave up the ghost.


I think you misunderstand, and more to the point you avoided my question.

If I haven't seen this behaviour on NINE devices (7 different brands), the only reason I can think that your install is shit is that there is something abnormal about it.

So what is it?

----------


## can123

> Originally Posted by can123
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> ...


Nothing abnormal about my computer. The button was working for three days and stopped. It is accepted that there is a bug and Microsoft are supposed to be trying to find it.

Nine devices ? Seven different brands ? Poor bugger. Get one tidy one and use it properly.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by can123
> ...


Actually that was a bug in an old build and easily fixed.

Why don't you try using the latest one (11099).

Or just google how to fix it.

Piece of piss.

----------


## david44

So the so called upgrade has wrinkles so far, is that the expert consensus, is it better to await a more stable version?

I'd imagine as the free offer end looms many will be nudged on myself included, I hope it is an improvement that will last.
Ive run a 2007 and 2009 Macbook without ever one single problem and no pop ups from the manufacturer to disturb my serenity.Of course dealing with backward 3rd world bureaucracies have to use Widows sometimes

----------


## Bettyboo

^ it's stable. As MS s/w goes, it's great; it works very well. But, the fukers are bending you over and removing your panties which some may like, and most accept.

----------


## david44

> bending you over


 nice racy metaphor , could you expand, via bloatware,fees, loss of privacy or what?

----------


## lom

Free 1 year = dropping the soap

----------


## can123

Fix: Start Menu Disappears in Windows 10


This site provides the answer. There is still a bug with Windows 10. Mine is working again now but it is hardly "a piece of piss".

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Fix: Start Menu Disappears in Windows 10
> 
> 
> This site provides the answer. There is still a bug with Windows 10. Mine is working again now but it is hardly "a piece of piss".


I think a chimp could follow those instructions.

----------


## can123

> I think a chimp could follow those instructions.


.... but only a kind, caring, considerate person would find it and make it available to his fellow forum members and their monkeys.

----------


## david44

diolch yn fawr

----------


## can123

> diolch yn fawr



No need to thank me. Being born in my town ensures that the individual is nothing other than helpful to his fellow man. We are all lovely down here.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> I think a chimp could follow those instructions.
> 
> 
> .... but only a kind, caring, considerate person would find it and make it available to his fellow forum members and their monkeys.


Yeah but you're the only person I've seen on here that's had that problem.

Now, will you at last tell us about the computer you are installing it on?

A brand?

A put together PC?

Old?

----------


## can123

> Yeah but you're the only person I've seen on here that's had that problem.  Now, will you at last tell us about the computer you are installing it on?  A brand?  A put together PC?  Old?


A quick search on Google will show that vast numbers of people suffer the loss of the start button.

The one that went wonky is an HP computer.

Yes, I am old but that's not my fault, is it ?

----------


## patsycat

I installed it on christmas day, it fucked up my Skype, my sound, and i generally did not like it.  I was waiting for a Skype call from my family at a certain time - not knowing i had to re login to Skype, and my e mail and my bank etc.

I am back on 8.1 and the above work normally.  It was easy to go back.

How can i get rid of their silly little weekly pop up?  Or will it just go away in July?

----------


## david44

Sorry Patsy , my partner deals with my weekly pop-up I'm sure someone will be along soon to rummage in your software, I'm sure Harry or Bald Rick can you fill you in if you can wait, if your desperate pm....

----------


## harrybarracuda



----------


## baldrick

> Microsoft announced  that starting with Windows 10, it will provide software support for the  latest processors only on the latest Windows platform. This will  further push users to upgrade their OS in order to use the newest  generation of processor technologies.


I guess some youtube videos showing how easy it is to use a windows instance running in a virtual machine on linux will gain in popularity.

the only people who will find it a bit of a problem are the gamers looking to use the full strenght of their video card - 

people should try linux mint and then run windows in a virtual machine on top - it is not very hard and is more secure - you can use multiple VMs on one machine and just have one instance of windows dedicated to your bankng etc

also you can use the virtual machine for gaming

Install Windows 7 or 8 in a virtual machine with full graphics acceleration for games, etc. - Linux Mint Community


microsoft is going to have to release win 11 soon to cope with this win 10 backlash as it builds

----------


## palexxxx



----------


## baldrick

that vidoe was terrible - the kitten footage made me turn it off - do people really look at that sick sh1t online ?

----------


## Sumbitch

> microsoft is going to have to release win 11 soon to cope with this win 10 backlash as it builds


I think I'll wait for Win 7.

----------


## BobR

What more is there to say, besides I like Windows 7

----------


## baldrick

fcuk win 10




> A user on Voat going by the handle CheesusCrust has done an analysis of Windows 10 telemetry  using DD-WRT doing remote logging to a Linux machine, and they have  found that even with all of the telemetry options disabled, a clean  Windows 10 Enterprise Edition install still appears to be sending  substantial amounts of data back to Microsoft. In an eight-hour period,  the experiment identified 3967 connection attempts to 51 distinct  Microsoft IP addresses. A further update after 30 hours of letting it sit shows a total of 113 different external IPs are accessed. CheesusCrust also performed a further test using the popular anti-Windows 10 telemetry application DisableWinTracking,  and found that while it is able to reduce the data being sent back to  Microsoft, even the most stringent options cannot completely eliminate  it.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Seriously have you tried install Collusion in your browser and seeing what it does when you load a web page?

It's not worth the worry.

I like having targeted ads in my pages. Better than ones for shit I don't need.

----------


## baldrick

have you been to this page on your webbrowser

https://panopticlick.eff.org/

doesn't do anything to me until I specifically allow it to go

I have had agent switcher but it can piss you off with the different page renders all the time

----------


## Lostandfound

> ^ Did you try turning it off and then back on again ?


Yes. I also tried hitting it. It dodnt even switch on afterwards. Total piece of shit.

I took it back, got arsey and made futile representations about the Sale of Goods Act to a pale boy with multiple blackheads on his nose and greasy hair for 20 minutes in front of a queue of shoppers.

A manager eventually appeared and I got a credit note for a MacAir which works perfectly

----------


## Dillinger

> took it back, got arsey and made futile representations about the Sale of Goods Act to a pale boy with multiple blackheads on his nose and greasy hair


They don't call him Baldrick for nothing :Smile:

----------


## klong toey



----------


## baldrick

^^was he scratching his turnips ?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> have you been to this page on your webbrowser
> 
> https://panopticlick.eff.org/
> 
> doesn't do anything to me until I specifically allow it to go
> 
> I have had agent switcher but it can piss you off with the different page renders all the time


Mine's pretty clean because I run UBlock as well.

 :Smile:

----------


## baldrick

> Microsoft is planning to double the amount of promoted apps in the Start menu with the upcoming Anniversary Update to Windows 10. The software maker revealed at its WinHEC conference last week that the amount will increase from five currently up to 10 in the Anniversary Update that's due to roll out in July. Promoted apps are typically used on new PCs as links to encourage Windows 10 users to download Store apps, and different apps are promoted in different countries.


the thin edge of the wedge

----------


## Sumbitch

I use Aegis for Windows 7/8.x - Block all known Microsoft spying and Windows 10 upgrade elements https://voat.co/v/technology/comments/853510

----------


## harrybarracuda

> I use Aegis for Windows 7/8.x - Block all known Microsoft spying and Windows 10 upgrade elements https://voat.co/v/technology/comments/853510


I hope you read the small print re: Windows Updates.

----------


## Topper

I've been using windows 10 for a couple of weeks on the work laptop and I frigging love it.

----------


## Bettyboo

_Once you go Win10, you'll never go back!_
(even if you want too...)

----------


## Takeovers

> _Once you go Win10, you'll never go back!_
> (even if you want too...)



There are detailed descriptions how to. You can - and should - run WIN10 upgrade before end of july for your free copy. Just do a backup of your OS first, before you do it. You then can backup the WIN10 installation and play back the old OS. Whenever you want to finally upgrade just play back the backup of WIN10.

That backup will work as long as you play it back onto the same computer. It will not work on another.

----------


## Sumbitch

> I hope you read the small print re: Windows Updates.


Would you mind making us all aware of your point, i.e., the small print?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> I hope you read the small print re: Windows Updates.
> 
> 
> Would you mind making us all aware of your point, i.e., the small print?


So you didn't then. I guessed as much.

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Sumbitch

> So you didn't then. I guessed as much.


That's very helpful, indeed.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> So you didn't then. I guessed as much.
> 
> 
> That's very helpful, indeed.


All I can suggest is that before you post something, you actually read it.

 :Smile:

----------


## PlanK

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> I hope you read the small print re: Windows Updates.
> 
> 
> Would you mind making us all aware of your point, i.e., the small print?



I'd also like to know what the small print is.

----------


## Sumbitch

> All I can suggest is that before you post something, you actually read it.


Actually read what?

----------


## baldrick

> Actually read what?


harry had to use small print

it apparently says 

welcome to jamaica mon , have a nice day

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> All I can suggest is that before you post something, you actually read it.
> 
> 
> Actually read what?


Are you a bit thick?




> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> I hope you read the small print re: Windows Updates.

----------


## pseudolus

can we have a snap poll a minute. This windows 10 shit. Is is better than 8, as easy to use as 7 was? i fucking hate 8, so when I pop out later to buy the new laptop, it will be 10, a mac, or ubuntu.

----------


## Sumbitch

> Are you a bit thick?


Harry, you're no fun, not helpful and I'm through with this subject.  :finger:

----------


## Sumbitch

> I'd also like to know what the small print is.


There is no fuckin' small print. It's the barracuda's way to get under your skin.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by Plan B
> 
> I'd also like to know what the small print is.
> 
> 
> There is no fuckin' small print. It's the barracuda's way to get under your skin.


There is no small print. If you bothered to read the article you posted you'll have noticed the shit you installed fucks up Windows Update.

Which is not a good idea.

----------


## Sumbitch

> There is no small print. If you bothered to read the article you posted you'll have noticed the shit you installed fucks up Windows Update.
> 
> Which is not a good idea.


If _you_ had read the small print accurately, you would have read that it says the _possibility_ exists to screw up Windows updates. The small print did not _guarantee_ that would happen. I have run many Windows updates followed by aegis-voat.cmd and have not had a single problem with any of Windows updates or bad consequences following said updates.

You are wrong. The shit does not fuk up Windows updates.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> There is no small print. If you bothered to read the article you posted you'll have noticed the shit you installed fucks up Windows Update.
> 
> Which is not a good idea.
> 
> 
> If _you_ had read the small print accurately, you would have read that it says the _possibility_ exists to screw up Windows updates. The small print did not _guarantee_ that would happen. I have run many Windows updates followed by aegis-voat.cmd and have not had a single problem with any of Windows updates or bad consequences following said updates.
> 
> You are wrong. The shit does not fuk up Windows updates.


You are a bit thick then.





> Internet Explorer: We strongly advise users to fully uninstall Internet Explorer as we believe it is insecure and it is also incompatible with Aegis (because we block some key security updates).
> 
> <snip>
> 
> Aegis will not block Windows Update. Instead it will change your Windows Update settings to 'check/notify but do not download/install'. We strongly advise users to continue installing new updates and to not completely disable them.


So not only do they turn off automatic updates but they actually block some.

And all this to stop Microsoft working out that you buy your pants from Primark.

Good grief.

 :rofl:

----------


## Sumbitch

> So not only do they turn off automatic updates but they actually block some.
> 
> And all this to stop Microsoft working out that you buy your pants from Primark.
> 
> Good grief.


I don't know why you're dissing me. I get those 'check/notify' popups all the time. Once in awhile I get around to updating all of windows updates. Then run aegis to see if any security or other shit was installed behind my back.

----------


## harrybarracuda

The dirty bastards

 :Smile: 

Windows 10: Microsoft has a devious new trick to get YOU to upgrade

MICROSOFT has doubled-down on its crafty tricks in an effort to get users to upgrade to Windows 10 before July 29th 2016.

By AARON BROWN
PUBLISHED: 08:15, Wed, May 25, 2016 | UPDATED: 08:15, Wed, May 25, 2016

Microsoft really wants you to upgrade to Windows 10.

Earlier this year, the US technology firm bumped its next-generation operating system from an Optional to a Recommended update, a move that meant the 3GB Windows 10 installer file downloads automatically to your machine.

As part of its ongoing push to get you to upgrade, Microsoft then replaced the Cancel button in the pop-up box with another upgrade option – Update Tonight rather than Upgrade Now.

And now the Redmond company has kickstarted another change in its pop-up boxes to try and get users running genuine copies of Windows 7 and Windows 8 to upgrade for free.



Microsoft has changed the behaviour of its latest pop-up box encouraging users to upgrade so that clicking the red cross in the right-hand corner of the window no longer cancels the upgrade.

So after more than six months of teaching Windows users that the only way to dismiss the Windows 10 update was to exit the dialogue box by tapping that red cross, Microsoft has flip-flopped.

And changing the behaviour of the operating system – so that the very action that users believe will cancel the update, actually kickstarts it – feels a little dishonest.

You can cancel the upgrade, but you'll need to find that small link to reschedule the time.

If you closed the dialogue box – or were away from the computer when the pop-up first appeared – the computer will assume you're OK with the upgrade and will begin to process it for the scheduled time.

PC World Senior Editor Brad Chacos branded the new pop-up as a "nasty trick".

He said the latest push from Microsoft "seems purposefully designed to confuse users who have been wearily slogging through the nagging for half a year now."

When asked for comment on the update, Microsoft told the BBC: "With the free Windows 10 upgrade offer ending on 29 July, we want to help people upgrade to the best version of Windows.

"As we shared in October, Windows 10 will be offered as a 'recommended' update for Windows 7 and 8.1 customers whose Windows Update settings are configured to accept 'recommended' updates.

"Customers can choose to accept or decline the Windows 10 upgrade."

The news comes as Microsoft rolled-out a new app to help users complain about its latest operating system.

Windows 10 is available for free to any customers running genuine copies of Windows 7 or Windows 8 – although this offer is set to end soon.

Microsoft previously revealed it is quietly working on a new tool to help users perform a clean install of Windows 10 on their computers, smartphones and tablets.

The new app could make an appearance alongside the next major update, dubbed Windows 10 Anniversary Update.

The update will also include better support for handwritten notes, and a redesigned Start Menu (with twice the number of adverts).

The news comes as renown Microsoft author and pundit Paul Thurrott said the popularity and new capabilities built into iOS and Android could spell the end for Microsoft and Windows 10.

Thurrott said Microsoft was currently facing "a potential extinction moment."

Microsoft has a devious new trick to get YOU to upgrade to Windows 10 | Tech | Life & Style | Daily Express

(Couldn't resist trolling the comments).


*NB:  Windows 10 will stop being a free upgrade come July where it will be priced at $119.*

----------


## baldrick

> NB: Windows 10 will stop being a free upgrade come July where it will be priced at $119.


yes - and then the continuing nagware will be asking for your credit card details

----------


## Sumbitch

I'm staying with 7. And I make sure I know what updates are installed on it.

----------


## khmen

> The dirty bastards
> 
> 
> *.*


Fucking right they are! I turned on my laptop this evening, opened a couple of tabs etc then clicked off the (annoying as fuck) win10 update tab as usual. I then went out in the garden for a quick smoke and a chat to a mate on the phone, when I came back in the motherfuckers had started installing Win10!

Tried to stop the update and couldn't, so switched the computer off. Turned it back on and the update continued. Ended up pulling the battery to stop the fucker! Read up on it and found out how to opt out of the upgrade and cancel any further popups.

Can't believe the cheek of these wankers!

----------


## slackula

> So after more than six months of teaching Windows users that the only way to dismiss the Windows 10 update was to exit the dialogue box by tapping that red cross, Microsoft has flip-flopped.


And is happily violating its own Windows certification and design rules:

https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/lib...=vs.85%29.aspx




> _The Close button on the title bar should have the same effect as the Cancel or Close button within the dialog box. Never give it the same effect as OK._





> Thurrott said Microsoft was currently facing "a potential extinction moment."


One can only hope.

----------


## baldrick

I am not sure how long this may work - I imagine microsoft will put out an update to quash it




> Spybot Anti-Beacon: block and stop the various tracking (telemetry) issues present in Windows 7/8/8.1/10
> 
> https://www.safer-networking.org/spybot-anti-beacon/
> 
> "Spybot Anti-Beacon is a standalone tool which was designed to block and stop the various tracking (telemetry) issues present in Windows 10. It has since been modified to block similar tracking functionality in Windows 7, Windows 8 and Windows 8.1 operating systems.
> 
> Anti-Beacon is small, simple to use, and is provided free of charge. It was created to address the privacy concerns of users of Windows 10 who do not wish to have information about their PC usage sent to Microsoft. Simply clicking "Immunize" on the main screen of Anti-Beacon will immediately disable any known tracking features included by Microsoft in the operating system.
> 
> If any issues occur with your PC while using Anti-Beacon, undoing the changes made can be done by clicking the "Undo" button in the main window. This will re-enable all tracking services. If you experience any issues using Anti-Beacon or have any suggestions/recommendations, please be sure to let us know on the forum thread relating to this tool."

----------


## harrybarracuda

> I am not sure how long this may work - I imagine microsoft will put out an update to quash it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Spybot Anti-Beacon: block and stop the various tracking (telemetry) issues present in Windows 7/8/8.1/10
> 
> ...


There are already loads of tools that do this, and most of them break Windows Update unless you know what you are doing.

----------


## baldrick

and don't forget your android security






> *Why does an Android keyboard need to see your camera and log files – and why does it phone home to China?*
> 
> Better yet, why have 50 million people downloaded it?
> 
> 
> 
> Security biz Pentest is sounding alarms after it found an Android app it says has been downloaded 50 millions times despite being "little more than malware."
> 
> UK-based Pentest said a whitepaper study [PDF] of the popular Flash Keyboard found that the Android app is "abusing" OS permissions, inserting potentially malicious ads, and tracking user behavior, then sending data to servers in China.
> ...

----------


## harrybarracuda

Amazes me how little attention to detail people pay.

A mate of mine was telling me about this brilliant app that crowdsources civil unrest in the Middle East.

He was about to recommend it to top bods and even "VIP"s until I pointed out

- It asked for just about every permission you could think of.
- The company that wrote it are based in Israel.

Saved his neck I think.

 :Smile:

----------


## baldrick

> Amazes me how little attention to detail people pay.


I meant to post this in your security thread

 :rofl:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> Amazes me how little attention to detail people pay.
> 
> 
> I meant to post this in your security thread


That deserves a grinning camel award.

 :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

Getting close to the Anniversary update now, and in the latest build:




> LastPass extension for Microsoft Edge: We are excited to announce that LastPass, a popular free password management extension, is now available for download. Visit our extensions page at the Microsoft Edge Dev website to learn more and try it out for yourself! Be sure to check out the list of known issues for the LastPass extension here.

----------


## Dragonfly

what would you want to add that extension and fuckup your system even more ?

are people that stupid ? please don't answer harry, it's a trick question

----------


## harrybarracuda

> what would you want to add that extension and fuckup your system even more ?
> 
> are people that stupid ? please don't answer harry, it's a trick question


Buttplug, scrape the crusted jizz off your pink Macbook and fuck off back to your gay porn sites eh?

This stuff is too complicated for your tiny little iphone-like brain.

----------


## Dragonfly

so you don't mind giving up all your password to MS ?

are you really that dumb ?

----------


## baldrick

> are people that stupid ?


so what password manager do you use ? 

or is stuffing sticky notes up your arse your preferred method ?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by Dragonfly
> 
> are people that stupid ?
> 
> 
> so what password manager do you use ? 
> 
> or is stuffing sticky notes up your arse your preferred method ?


Sticking anything up his arse is his preferred method.

----------


## Dragonfly

> so what password manager do you use ?


priceless  :rofl:

----------


## harrybarracuda

I think Butters uses the same password everywhere.

It's probably "jizzguzzler123" or something.

----------


## Dragonfly

well at least I am not giving them to MS  :rofl: 

jesus christ, what a security risk you are Harry. I wouldn't want to be in your team with all your silly gadget "backdoor" recommendations

but I guess for those working on a platform, it all makes sense  :rofl:

----------


## baldrick

> well at least I am not giving them to MS


so you are using the sticky note password manager technique ?

or do you store them in your registry ?

----------


## Dragonfly

oh priceless, baldrick, also giving up his passwords to MS

and tthose 2 fools like to portrait themseleves as the authority on IT on TD ?

more like a user case for total incompetence  :rofl:

----------


## harrybarracuda

Buttplug doesn't need a password manager, he uses the same password everywhere.

He's every hackers dream, especially the big gay ones.

The idiot.

 :rofl:

----------


## Takeovers

I have just installed WIN 10 on my PC. I found out a few things that may be of interest.

I have installed a new M2 SSD drive. It uses 4 PCI express lanes and is really fast. I left the existing WIN 7 installation intact on the previous boot drive, so I can dual boot to each until I have everything installed in WIN 10 and decide I like it. 

I found out that I don't need to first install WIN 7 and then update to WIN 10. It works with doing a direct fresh install of WIN 10 using a WIN 7 product key. This helps with the M2 drive. It does not work with WIN7. Only WIN 10 recognizes it on installation. Thanks to EU laws I can buy a legal copy of WIN 7 now for 5€ and used a new key for the new install.

----------


## baldrick

> I have installed a new M2 SSD drive


samsung 950 ?  I bought my new mother board with an M2 slot as I was going to get a 950 250 gig to use as my drive , but when I looked at the prices I went for a 500gig samsung 850 for the same price.

from reading on the web it seems that the NVME drives are 10 times faster , but outside the lab benchmark tests the speed is not really an advantage yet - some video editing might use them to an advantage , but you would have to have your footage on the drive.

so I decided to wait and will use the slot later as the prices come down - 

my bits I detailed here - https://teakdoor.com/3244163-post708.html

I put win7 on it - I am waiting on the graphics card for later in the year as the prices stabilise on the new Nvidia pascal cards

----------


## Takeovers

> samsung 950 ?


Samsung 951 256GB. At 130€. They had almost halved in price since I looked at them in january. They are fast if your board provides all 4 PCI express lanes it can handle. Mine does but if you run dual graphics cards I understand that takes 2 lanes away from it. It boots up in seconds.

I admit though that I have it on the back burner because I am lazy to transfer everything including my mail program over and keep using my Windows 7 which runs from a conventional SATA SSD drive.

----------


## baldrick

can you return it ?

if you buy the 950 pro , apart from being faster and newer tech , it is the retail product and you can get drivers for win 7 , 8 , 10 - the 951 was OEM

also the warranty for the 950 is 5 years vs the 951 for 3

http://www.tomshardware.com/answers/...e-950-pro.html

----------


## Takeovers

I know, its OEM. But any driver issues are behind me now, WIN 10 is booting extremely fast, no worries. The 950 pro is also more expensive. I considered it but I see no reason to change now after the fact. The speed is mostly limited by the number of assigned PCI express lanes and it has the max of 4. True there is a little more speed in some other devices. The 951 with 512 GB is slightly faster for example.

5 years warranty is good, but 3 years sound fine too. Who knows what is available in 3 years. I may buy a 1000GB drive by then.  :Smile:

----------


## terry57

Just bought a Microsoft Lumia 640XL smart phone from Paragon for 3000 BHT.

It's one year old and loaded with Windows 8.1. I done the free upgrade to Windows 10 and did a hard restart . 

Cranking over real nice with no probs. Nice phone on it and all the Apps running real smooth. 

The free Windows 10 upgrade is coming to an end this month so many shops are shifting these phones.

Real good buy at 3000 baht.  

Original price was 7000 baht.

----------


## Dragonfly

> Just bought a Microsoft Lumia 640XL smart phone from Paragon for 3000 BHT.


fooking gay but I might buy one  :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

A good price, but the processor and RAM (1) are slow for some applications; depends what you use the phone for, basic stuff should be fine, but interacting with Sakura Sakurada and her mother with their vibrotoys would be rather laggy and lacking...



(Takeovers will be set though, and a lot of space for recordings too...)

----------


## Munted

> so what password manager do you use ?


KeePassX is very good - and it's cross platform too! I've used this for several years and never had an issue. It even works on Win10. I synchronize it to Dropbox and can access it from Ubuntu, Android, & Windoze.

----------


## baldrick

windows is fun

----------


## Munted

XP. You should update

----------


## Dragonfly

XP is for real men, not for pooves who are lost without your Windows Update full of security holes  :rofl:

----------


## Munted

True there but windoze*8 was a pure excretion upon the world just had to get rid & update is free till end of this month. I'm on dual boot Ubuntu right now is the way to go except for some software developers who  only develop for windoze I would be using it 100% .

----------


## Dragonfly

indeed, Ubuntu is also for real men, not OS X or Windows pooves

----------


## terry57

> Originally Posted by terry57
> 
> Just bought a Microsoft Lumia 640XL smart phone from Paragon for 3000 BHT.
> 
> 
> fooking gay but I might buy one



Today I went back and bought another before the free download finishes.

I'm downloading windows 10 on it now. really impressed with the first one so i thought fok it, grab another. . 

Spill more than that over the Bar.    :spam2: 

Jmart are selling them at Paragon. They are on the floor below the Cinema near the escalator.   

Great Camera by the way and the Apps run smooth as.

----------


## Munted

> Ubuntu is also for real men


Yes, but I would qualify that by saying that you should do at 30 minutes per day of geeky input stuff in the  terminal .

----------


## Dragonfly

> Yes, but I would qualify that by saying that you should do at 30 minutes per day of geeky input stuff in the terminal .


absolutely, that's a given

and at least 30min of use for vi

----------


## BigRed

> Just bought a Microsoft Lumia 640XL smart phone from Paragon for 3000 BHT.
> 
> It's one year old and loaded with Windows 8.1. I done the free upgrade to Windows 10 and did a hard restart . 
> 
> Cranking over real nice with no probs. Nice phone on it and all the Apps running real smooth. 
> 
> The free Windows 10 upgrade is coming to an end this month so many shops are shifting these phones.
> 
> Real good buy at 3000 baht.  
> ...


That's a real bargain. Install apps to sd card, replaceable battery. I've had one for around 1 year now, no scratches despite being kept in a pocket with keys and change. The new 650 looks good as well. Cortana beats Siri hands down.

----------


## terry57

^
Monster Battery in it as well. 

 My mate bought the same one in Perth this year $280. 

Thought I'd give it a crack, very glad I did.

It's a budget Phone but works as good as My Handbags Samsung Note 3. 

She paid a shit load more than 3000 BHT by the way.   :Smile:

----------


## can123

> Today I went back and bought another before the free download finishes.
> 
> I'm downloading windows 10 on it now. really impressed with the first one so i thought fok it, grab another. .


Are you going to phone yourself now that you have two phones ?  I can give you Stroller's number if you would like to speak to him "in stereophonic sound".

----------


## terry57

^

Na,

I may spill Dark Beer Lao on the first one and Fook it up. 

Now I have a spare.    :Smile:

----------


## Dragonfly

so now terry, do you feel more gay or less gay with your new smart phone ?

----------


## BigRed

I've had a 640XL for a year. Windows phones are really good value. I think Windows phone 10 is great as well. Try talking to Cortana and watch it type out the question, its far better than Siri. If you are really geeky link it to a power BI dataset and ask questions about the data.

----------


## terry57

> so now terry, do you feel more gay or less gay with your new smart phone ?



Dunno, 

This my first Smart phone so I suppose on the Gayometer I'm on the same level.  :Smile:

----------


## Sumbitch

What causes the cursor to jump around uncontrollably when you're keyboarding a message in gmail? I mean the pointer will jump to some other part of the message before you know it and you continue typing thinking you're at the end of the message when, in fact, you're typing somewhere else in the message and screwing that part of it up. I understand that the problem usually has to do with inadvertently touching the keypad while typing.

But what's weird is that when you do a control Z, it will return to a point or almost to that point that had some kind of spelling or grammatical error as if I caused the cursor to jump. So it acts as some kind of proof reader by screwing your message up even more. 

The cursor jumping problem is also addressed in pcworld (touchfreeze | PCWorld) and one of the options is TouchFreeze which has been running for a long time now on my laptop and disables the keypad when you are using the keyboard. It does a great job...except for gmail. (The first option pcworld.com mentions is tweaking Windows' mouse/touchpad settings but I don't want to mess with that.)

Anybody have an opinion about gmail or much prefers another email service or even has experienced this cursor jumping problem? (My OS is Win 7)

----------


## baldrick

> Anybody have an opinion about gmail


basic html view

----------


## NZdick1983

I just installed it.

(shut up guys!)  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

...not a huge difference from Win 7 - just a bit laggy perhaps... being a fair-minded lad, I'm going to give it a fair chance - open mind blah blah... hey, at least battlefield 4 runs smooth as butter's bottom...  :Smile: 

 :St George:

----------


## patsycat

I don't like it.  I tried twice.  The sound went, my movie downloads disappeared etc etc.

I went back to Windows 8, and a good friend of mine who is a bit of a geek, said stick with number 8.  If that is all you need.  So that's me.

And i wish they would stop popping up and telling me to install it.  Will it all go away at the end of the month?

----------


## DrB0b

> Originally Posted by Takeovers
> 
> I have installed a new M2 SSD drive
> 
> 
> samsung 950 ?  I bought my new mother board with an M2 slot as I was going to get a 950 250 gig to use as my drive , but when I looked at the prices I went for a 500gig samsung 850 for the same price.
> 
> from reading on the web it seems that the NVME drives are 10 times faster , but outside the lab benchmark tests the speed is not really an advantage yet - some video editing might use them to an advantage , but you would have to have your footage on the drive.
> 
> ...



Just bought twenty of these little beauties, https://www.sandisk.co.uk/business/d...x350_datasheet, the SX350-6400 with 6.4 Terabytes of flash, 79/15μs read/write data access latency withread/write performance of up to 345K/385K IOPS. I've got them LVM mirrored and they go like the clappers!

----------


## BigRed

^ Fusion-IO is great

----------


## NZdick1983

Meh... so, so...

I changed the win 10 startup menu to resemble win 7... did a few other mods/hacks to customize it...

What's with having no borders around windows? it's hard to drag and drop/resize windows - as one can't see the borders. 

Apart from that issue, it's not bad... just seems a bit more laggy than win 7...granted my illegal copy was a leaner/lighter version of win 7... this seem bloaty like dark beer lao! (kidding Teri) hehe

Hey, I customized win 10, turned off most of its low-level data leaks to Microsoft as per this dudes advice (very well worth the hassle)...make no mistake, this latest iteration of windows takes the built-in malware/spyware to a new level.. runs much better now that crap is all removed/disabled... (still not as smooth as win 7 IMHO).

For you guys/gals:-

----------


## baldrick

> the SX350-6400 with 6.4 Terabytes of flash


are you doing real time facial recognition ?

----------


## Wasp

On Photoshop I'm quite good .  On Windows Operating Systems I'm probably at retard level .  

Saying that ...... I got tired of all the prompts ( as is supposed to happen of course ) and I changed to Windows 10.

And I bloody hate it .


Wasp

----------


## Dragonfly

> Originally Posted by DrB0b
> 
> the SX350-6400 with 6.4 Terabytes of flash
> 
> 
> are you doing real time facial recognition ?


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

god you are retarded,

speaking of IT retard, where is your sidekick, Mr Password "Harry" Manager ?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by DrB0b
> 
> the SX350-6400 with 6.4 Terabytes of flash
> 
> 
> are you doing real time facial recognition ?


And how much?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by baldrick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by DrB0b
> ...


You're OK Buttplug I've been swanning around Vegas for a couple of weeks.

But back now. What are you banging on about now? Planning on buying a flash drive for your katoey kartoon collection?

----------


## baldrick

like google and apple , microsoft wants to become a dataminer




> You will use Cortana, Microsoft says
> 
> Surprise, surprise. If things remain as they are, Windows 10 users who upgrade to the Anniversary Update won't be able to turn off Cortana anymore using the Cortana settings.
> 
> If you compare the start menu settings of Cortana of the current version of Windows (version 1511) with those of the Anniversary Update (version 1607) you will notice that Cortana's off switch is no longer available


You will use Cortana, Microsoft says - gHacks Tech News




> god you are retarded


the sum of your contributions can be expressed  here  --->

----------


## Dragonfly

baldrik, you are fucking network cable guy, whats your contribution to the world ?  :rofl: 

I am in financial markets, I do more good in a day than you do in a year  :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> baldrik, you are fucking network cable guy, whats your contribution to the world ? 
> 
> I am in financial markets, I do more good in a day than you do in a year


Translation:   Buttplug has a newspaper stall and occasionally sells the odd copy of the FT.

----------


## baldrick

> baldrik, you are fucking network cable guy


it is just a hobby - my trade is different

unlike you , I am not a saleman

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by Dragonfly
> 
> baldrik, you are fucking network cable guy
> 
> 
> it is just a hobby - my trade is different
> 
> unlike you , I am not a saleman


Newspaper salesman.

I found a picture of Buttplug hard at work on his "company website" (geocities).

----------


## PlanK

> Cortana's off switch is no longer available


They're gonna have to upgrade it to understand all the Geordies and Canuks and Australians and other peoples that can't speak proper English or American.


I anticipate a new internet meme of disgruntled users shouting Allah hu Akbar into their microphones at random times.

----------


## DrB0b

my god,  are people still using non calabi-yau computers! Turing machines with Von Neumann architectures?  How lithic  :Sad:

----------


## Dragonfly

> it is just a hobby - my trade is different


let me guess, plumbing ?  :rofl: 




> unlike you , I am not a saleman


I am not in sales either  :rofl:

----------


## Perota

> I am in financial markets, I do more good in a day than you do in a year


Financial market ? That's how you call it ?  :rofl: 

Here is a picture of butt plug at work courtesy of a fellow member



Notice the piece of advanced computing equipment on his desk. No wonder his advice are a bit ... dated   :rofl:

----------


## baldrick

are the happy win 10 users feeling used ?

that win10 you have , it is not the best version




> To summarise: Microsoft now believes the most secure and education-friendly versions of Windows it can make omit both Cortana and its own Windows help features


Cortana expelled from Windows 10's new school editions ? The Register





> let me guess, plumbing ?


your guesses are as accurate as your computer and finance advice

so now everybody knows you are a a boiler room cold caller who thinks I am a plumber - not that there is anything wrong with being a plumber and gasfitter

----------


## Dragonfly

> Here is a picture of butt plug at work courtesy of a fellow member


I thought you had me on ignore ? another lie of yours,

and shouldn't you be busy setting up your home network ?  :rofl:

----------


## terry57

^ ^

Being a self employed Plumber in Perth means making an shit load of money simply because when the punters bog is blocked up with shite they will give the plumber all their money to clear it. 

Oh yes,

 Plumbers are making a fookin top wedge  indeed.  :Smile:

----------


## Dragonfly

> who thinks I am a plumber


you certainly talk and act like one  :rofl:

----------


## baldrick

^ you should be busy conning grannies into buying shares in a trump butt plug company

considering you may be able to actuate a valve , you might well know more about plumbing than you do about computers and finance

----------


## Dragonfly

that's a good boy, now come fix my sink

----------


## harrybarracuda

Not sure if you're all aware but the build released on the Insider preview a week or two ago will be the new build for all Windows 10 users, and will probably roll out shortly.




> The final build of the Windows 10 Anniversary Update is build 14393. The update, which provides a range of new features and improvements, represents Microsoft's last big push to get Windows 7 and 8.1 users to upgrade to Windows 10.
> 
> The update is available right now to those who have opted in to the Windows Insider program, and it will be pushed out to Windows 10 users on the current branch on August 2. The free upgrade offer from Windows 7 and 8.1 to Windows 10, however, ends on July 29, leaving Microsoft hoping that the promise of the new update will be enough to get people to make the switch.
> 
> For consumers, the big Anniversary Update improvements are in stylus support and Cortana. For as long as Microsoft has been pushing pen interfaces on Windows—the specs for Windows XP Tablet edition came out about 15 years ago—the company has done so as a mouse alternative, with the only major pen-specific feature being handwriting recognition. This never worked well. Finger-based touch interfaces dominated with the rise of the iPhone, but Windows has always retained its pen support, with devices like the Surface Pro 4 and Surface Book shipping with pens.
> 
> Over the years, that pen support has always been rather unloved, undergoing little improvement since the Windows XP days. The Anniversary Update makes it more of a priority, offering quick access to pen apps, including a new Cortana-integrated sticky note app and a neat screenshot annotating app, and even including the ability to use some pen apps above the lock screen.
> 
> Cortana is also being pushed harder. Microsoft's digital assistant can also be used above the lock screen, so she can answer questions and take notes even without unlocking your PC. The Anniversary Update also offers smartphone syncing using the Cortana apps on iOS, Android, and Windows 10 Mobile. With this, notifications, status updates, and alerts from your phone can be transported to your PC. They can even be responded to from within the Windows 10 Action Center. This means that, for example, an SMS sent to the phone can be replied to from the notification on the PC.
> ...


Windows 10 Anniversary Update is ready to go and free for just a few more days | Ars Technica

----------


## baldrick

except they have not removed the 'all your data are belong to us" clause in the eula





> that's a good boy, now come fix my sink


butters will never stop circling the bowl

----------


## harrybarracuda

Or drinking out of it.

----------


## NZdick1983

So far, so good... it's been a month since I "upgraded" to win 10.
With a few tickles, I've made her look like her sexy sister, win 7.

No bluescreens yet - feels very solid. I didn't format, just deleted the old win 7 folder and reclaimed about 10 gig of SSD space. Much needed with BF4 consuming over 60 gig. I wonder if I would lose much performance if I moved that game to a normal drive?

----------


## harrybarracuda

The big Windows 10 patch start today. It incudes many different things but here are the highlights.

Security:

Windows Hello (Biometric Login)
Windows Defender (Better Logs and Notifications)
 Windows Defender Advanced Threat Protection (Built-in)
Windows Information Protection (Built-in)
Other:

Windows Ink
Cortana update
Edge update


How to Defer Install
If you want to defer the install for four months you can go to:  Settings > Update and Security > Advanced Options and click the Defer Upgrades check box.

For GPO: Computer Configuration > Administrative Templates > Windows Components > Windows Update.  Enable and select the number of months 0-8.


How to Get it Faster
Windows Central has a good write-up on the different ways you can install the update (How to get the Windows 10 Anniversary Update | Windows Central).



For more information on the update see :https://blogs.windows.com/windowsexp...able-august-2/

----------


## harrybarracuda

You can still get the Windows 10 upgrade free if you "need" assistive technologies" (cough cough).

Here's how to get Windows 10 for free -- still - CNET

----------


## baldrick

tune like a butterfly and sting like a registry  :Smile: 

Find out if Windows 10 is limiting your Internet speed - gHacks Tech News




> *Find out if Windows 10 is limiting your Internet speed*
> 
> 
> If you noticed an Internet speed drop after upgrading to the latest version of Windows 10, the following troubleshooting guide may help resolve it.
> 
> It may be particularly useful if the Internet speed was fine on previous versions of Windows, and is no longer after the upgrade to Windows 10 Anniversary Update edition.
> 
> Microsoft introduced a feature called Window Auto-Tuning back in Windows Vista, and has made it part of any newer version of Windows as well.
> 
> ...

----------


## harrybarracuda

That's been around for a long time.

https://techjourney.net/disable-tcp-...ownload-email/

----------


## Dragonfly

yawn,

you guys are 12 or what ? wanking on new OS upgrade, that's so fucking 1997

meanwhile in the real world, who gives a fuck

XP forever !!!

----------


## harrybarracuda

Oh look spaz brain is back.

----------


## Cujo

I'm still running XP.

----------


## NZdick1983

Good for you, Cujo... newer, doesn't necessarily mean better...

xp is much lighter on the system (less of a resource hog) than the more current iterations of windows..

half the shit bundled together with windows is so close to being malware - it's invasive marketing to say the least.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Good for you, Cujo... newer, doesn't necessarily mean better...
> 
> xp is much lighter on the system (less of a resource hog) than the more current iterations of windows..
> 
> half the shit bundled together with windows is so close to being malware - it's invasive marketing to say the least.


Anyone still running XP is an idiot, and is probably responsible for all the spam and viruses you get your email.

 ::spin::

----------


## NZdick1983

^ now now Harry... I'm an idiot, and I'm running win 10 lol...

(always the exception to the rule ay?).

Nah, viruses/malware have little bearing on the age of the OS.. more to do with the diligence of said user - to use relevant anti-virus/firewall and caution when browsing...

A rookie user will get sucked into clicking various links and so forth and their computer will be full of spyware, etc...  just scan your Thai giks/friends lappie or com... I bet it's full of malware..

Oh, that looks pretty.. click click... duuhh... companies are getting more tricky and deceptive these days.. very hard to maintain a clean system..

I usually format my com every 6 months or so...even though my system is clean.. that gives me a clean slate.. no virus or nasties can survive a full format.

Also when you uninstall some programs, some entries/clutter are left in the registry.. that just returns everything to stock.



*Also depends on the age of your rig.. if it's old tech - you might be better off sticking with an older OS... (various driver issues/incompatibility, etc).
That being said, I must admit.. after a few tweaks, win 10 is rock solid for me..(I've made it look/perform exactly like win 7 now) much, much better than win 8... slightly faster start-up than win 7.

----------


## harrybarracuda

XP gets more riddled with holes the older it gets. And since you can get malware from just closing a pop-up these days, most of these gimps still running it have more infections than a clap clinic.

They're either too tight to upgrade or their TEFLer salary won't cover the cost of a cheap laptop.

----------


## Dragonfly

> Nah, viruses/malware have little bearing on the age of the OS.. more to do with the diligence of said user - to use relevant anti-virus/firewall and caution when browsing...


very good point, but all lost on fools like harry and baldrick the plumber

harry uses a fucking password manager, I mean if that's not a security threat, what is ?  :rofl: 




> Anyone still running XP is an idiot, and is probably responsible for all the spam and viruses you get your email.


actually you are more likely to be hit with a virus from a new OS rather than an old one

but again you have no fucking clue, your job in your IT sweat shop is to run Windows Update every day and migrate all your corporate PCs to the latest OS to please your masters and their compliance department




> XP gets more riddled with holes the older it gets.


not really, but again you have no clue, so what do you know

----------


## Dragonfly

> I'm still running XP.


excellent choice,

don't listen to the corporate drones, they want you to upgrade so they can feel useful for their useless OS

same as Harry, he thinks he is useful by following every Windows update, but he is actually a mindless drone following corporate orders

----------


## charleyboy

I'm typing on my XP at this very minute. No plomplems here, Harry.

I also have a laptop with Windows 10 and no plomplems there!

----------


## Dragonfly

> Good for you, Cujo... newer, doesn't necessarily mean better...
> 
> xp is much lighter on the system (less of a resource hog) than the more current iterations of windows..
> 
> half the shit bundled together with windows is so close to being malware - it's invasive marketing to say the least.


of course it is, but try to tell that to the Windows zombies like Harry and Baldrick, and they will try to bite you  :smiley laughing:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by NZdick1983
> 
>  Nah, viruses/malware have little bearing on the age of the OS.. more to do with the diligence of said user - to use relevant anti-virus/firewall and caution when browsing...
> 
> 
> very good point, but all lost on fools like harry and baldrick the plumber
> 
> harry uses a fucking password manager, I mean if that's not a security threat, what is ? 
> 
> ...


"Anyone still running XP is an idiot"


And the defence rests its case.

----------


## NZdick1983

^ 55 all good guys.. let's not wage an OS war on a Saturday...

whatever floats your boat and you are comfortable using..

Yes, Harry is right, click the X to close the pop-up window and it's actually a hidden "Yes please, infect my machine with your malware" instead of close the bugger... I usually don't even click on it to close it...

Use task manager to close the process... a heavy dose of paranoia is always the most valuable safety measure these days..

bastards are getting well sneaky with their advertising.. power users are even at risk, let alone the average Joe/Somchai...

I will say that Windows 10 comes with many devious/ingenious - data leaking settings (phone home) as default... but there are heaps of guides online on how to stop most of the data leaks..

I swear, I'm not wearing a tin hat... but there is good reason why the upgrade is free.. not saying it's not a good OS.. but it's definitely the most malware like OS yet...

If you read Microsoft's privacy statement, it states that all your data is the property of Microsoft, every keystroke, password, etc.. is being sent back to the mother ship.. (bad choice of words, but you know what I mean).

 Microsoft has been aggressive in its attempts to get as many people as  possible to upgrade to Windows 10 in advance of the company’s  self-imposed July 29 deadline for free upgrades from Windows 7.

How Windows 10 became malware | Computerworld

"
Since then Microsoft has gotten increasingly aggressive in getting  people to upgrade to Windows 10. It began stealthily downloading the  bits required for the upgrade to PCs automatically without telling  people. And then this spring Microsoft sprung a trap. When the upgrade  app appeared, if someone clicked the X in its dialog box in order to  close it and cancel an upgrade, Windows did the exact opposite of what  the person intended to do: It upgraded that person’s PC to Windows 10.  Microsoft did that even though the app always behaved in the opposite  way before then, which is pretty much the way any legitimate app behaves  — closing a dialog box and canceling any actions.
When Microsoft made that change, it violated its own recommended design guidelines, notes _Computerworld_’s Gregg Keizer.  Microsoft tells developers that clicking an X to close a dialog box and  halt any action the box might take is the right way to do things. The company writes  on a website devoted to design guidelines, "The Close button on the  title bar should have the same effect as the Cancel or Close button  within the dialog box. Never give it the same effect as OK.”

----------


## Dragonfly

> that all your data is the property of Microsoft, every keystroke, password, etc.. is being sent back to the mother ship..


don't tell this to Harry, he still think his passwords are private and his only thanks to his Password Manager  :rofl: 

fook, this is what happens when you let plumbers and Indians run the IT world

----------


## baldrick

win10 is a severe data harvester - it is not a recommended upgrade

dual boot base debian with xen hypervisor and a variety of guest OS's ( a VT-d optioed processor is best ) and then have a win 7 install with most services disabled for PC gaming




> plumbers


I see you are leaking sh1t again




> Windows zombies


butters , you are only still running xp as you cannot figure out how to retrieve your saved passwords from explorer 6  and are worried about losing access to your ladyboy felching forum

----------


## NZdick1983

It's the way the modern internet computer age is heading, unfortunately. Without Microsoft selling your data to advertising companies, how else will they earn revenue giving their software away for free? 

This is the price of free: free email, free operating systems, free connecting with friends, free search, etc...

Big companies like Microsoft, Facebook, Google, feel perfectly entitled to _require_ you to hand over your personal info before they open their doors.  
The latest version of Windows is always asking for information in the guise of being helpful..

Not saying the world will implode or anything... most average users don't care that ads are targeted to their age/gender/likes, etc...

A nice assistant named Cortana always hovers nearby. Click on the wrong spot and you could be whisked away elsewhere on the Web 555...

Again, I think Windows 10 is a great operating system once you disable all the  data gathering mechanisms and return it back to a pure operating system

Hey, did you guys disable Cortana and all the other crap (on by default?)
Cause I love yas.. here ya go...

----------


## Dragonfly

> dual boot base debian with xen hypervisor and a variety of guest OS's ( a VT-d optioed processor is best ) and then have a win 7 install with most services disabled for PC gaming


 :rofl: 

jesus, Indian Tech support indeed  :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

The limit of Buttplug's IT knowledge is how to use Grindr on an old jizz-encrusted iphone.

----------


## NZdick1983

^ 55 pssst... who is buttplug?

You could always try Linux (I've never tried it - so can't vouch for it).. but I've read many positive things about it..

Or Mac... If I wasn't a gamer and brought up on Windows, I'd give Mac a fair crack of my whip..

----------


## harrybarracuda

> ^ 55 pssst... who is buttplug?
> 
> You could always try Linux (I've never tried it - so can't vouch for it).. but I've read many positive things about it..
> 
> Or Mac... If I wasn't a gamer and brought up on Windows, I'd give Mac a fair crack of my whip..


Buttpug = Dragonfly. He's a dirty old belgian weirdo who trawls the streets of Thailand keeping the ladyboys in business.

Linux is OK, Mint is the best version out there.

Apple shit is for fags (that's why Buttplug wouldn't be without it).

----------


## NZdick1983

haha... he's alright - so are you Harry.  :Smile: 

I just hope win 10 really is free for the life of the machine... not just the first year... that was my initial worry... I hope they don't turn around and charge us a yearly subscription for following years...

That's what I always thought would be their trick/ploy... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## baldrick

> Buttpug


aka - dragonfly , butterfly , buttsecs  - he has a thing for plumbers

likes to disparage all others who give IT advice as he has a patron who does the VOIP admin for the boiler room where butters works as a fluffer.

has a history of advising which registry key to edit to get the wifi to turn on and threatening to hack the vanity server run by a member called slackula - a great thread that was - https://teakdoor.com/members-only/145...e-can-you.html (BUTTPLUG Server Security Challenge. Can YOU Crack It?)

----------


## Dragonfly

> likes to disparage all others who give IT advice as he has a patron who does the VOIP admin for the boiler room where butters works as a fluffer.


 :rofl: 

go fix that sink, baldrick, what I am paying you for ?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> Buttpug
> 
> 
> aka - dragonfly , butterfly , buttsecs  - he has a thing for plumbers
> 
> likes to disparage all others who give IT advice as he has a patron who does the VOIP admin for the boiler room where butters works as a fluffer.
> 
> has a history of advising which registry key to edit to get the wifi to turn on and threatening to hack the vanity server run by a member called slackula - a great thread that was - https://teakdoor.com/members-only/145...e-can-you.html (BUTTPLUG Server Security Challenge. Can YOU Crack It?)


Quality entertainment that was.

Buttplug fancies himself as a bit of a hacker but he doesn't even know how to plug in a fucking modem.

 :rofl:

----------


## baldrick

win 10 is to operating systems like buttplug is to a leaking ladyboys arse - it may sate the appetite for a while , but at some stage you will realise it is sh1t flavoured semen 




> go fix that sink,


I only accepted the job so I could sh1t in it

----------


## Dragonfly

we all know that thread was heavily edited after I exposed slackula for the fraud that she was, she was a mod at the time

she went crazy after I mentioned her cats  :rofl:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> we all know that thread was heavily edited after I exposed slackula for the fraud that she was, she was a mod at the time
> 
> she went crazy after I mentioned her cats


Why, did you try and change the subject when it became apparent that, despite all your threats, you didn't have a clue how to hack her server?

You silly arse.

 :rofl:

----------


## slackula

> Originally Posted by Dragonfly
> 
> 
> we all know that thread was heavily edited after I exposed slackula for the fraud that she was, she was a mod at the time
> 
> she went crazy after I mentioned her cats 
> 
> 
> Why, did you try and change the subject when it became apparent that, despite all your threats, you didn't have a clue how to hack her server?
> ...


The fat belgian twatwaffle is beyond delusional. Me a mod? Bwahahaha.

Dunning-Kruger effect should be renamed buttplug syndrome at this point.

----------


## Dragonfly

speaking of IT idiots, see who shows up, the other stooge, now the band is complete, the 3 IT stooges, the tech support indian, the teacher, and the plumber  :Smile: 

where have you been slack ? stuck fixing your miserable server ? did you improve your HTML skills since last time ? I deserve a better site for my exploits  :rofl:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> speaking of IT idiots, see who shows up, the other stooge, now the band is complete, the 3 IT stooges, the tech support indian, the teacher, and the plumber 
> 
> where have you been slack ? stuck fixing your miserable server ? did you improve your HTML skills since last time ? I deserve a better site for my exploits


You could hack your own arse with both hands and a meat cleaver.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Build 14901 out this week.

Only thing of note:




> Adobe Acrobat Reader crashes when you try to launch it.


No loss there, who uses that shit?

Probably Buttplug.

 :Smile:

----------


## Dragonfly

> No loss there, who uses that shit?


that would be you, Harry. Adobe is Corporate favorites Apps with MS Office, so a corporate slave like yourself is probably asked to install it and update it every other days on hundreds of those corporate drone computers  :rofl:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> No loss there, who uses that shit?
> 
> 
> that would be you, Harry. Adobe is Corporate favorites Apps with MS Office, so a corporate slave like yourself is probably asked to install it and update it every other days on hundreds of those corporate drone computers


So in other words, you.

 :bananaman:

----------


## Dragonfly

you work for a S&P 500 company, harry, their IT boys love Adobe there, like they love Microsoft

could explain why you keep us informed on all those MS updates  :rofl:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> you work for a S&P 500 company, harry, their IT boys love Adobe there, like they love Microsoft
> 
> could explain why you keep us informed on all those MS updates


I do like your guesses, you never get any better.

 :bananaman:

----------


## CaptainNemo

I wouldn't be surprised if the old order of Windows/OSX/Linux is nudged aside soon, and Win10 loses its hegemony; Google could have picked a better name than "Fucksya" or whatever...

Why On Earth Is Google Building A New Operating System From Scratch? | Fast Company | Business + Innovation

----------


## harrybarracuda

> I wouldn't be surprised if the old order of Windows/OSX/Linux is nudged aside soon, and Win10 loses its hegemony; Google could have picked a better name than "Fucksya" or whatever...
> 
> Why On Earth Is Google Building A New Operating System From Scratch? | Fast Company | Business + Innovation


What will end Windows popularity is them moving to a SaaS model and expecting people to pay every year.

Might work in companies, but not to Joe Public.

Talking of which....




> Microsoft to push all-in-one Windows updates
> 
> by Martin Brinkmann on August 16, 2016 in Windows - Last Update:August 16, 2016  74
> Microsoft announced yesterday that it plans to change how patches for previous versions of the company's Windows operating system are made available.
> 
> The change affects all client and server versions of Windows prior to the release of Windows 10: Windows 7 SP1 and Windows 8.1 on the client side, Windows Server 2008 R2, Windows Server 2012 and 2012 R2 on the server side. Vista, as usually, is not included in anything anymore.
> 
> Microsoft plans to release a monthly rollup patch that includes security and reliability patches in a single update. Additionally, the company plans to ship all security updates of a given month as a single update package as well.

----------


## CaptainNemo

That sounds a bit on the large side... from a marine satellite internet point of view.

I think this is like the end of £15 CDs, and they're just going to have to make OSs light and free and make money from extras... along the lines of Android.

The only thing that keeps Windows going is the sheer size of the ecosystem of working software... e.g.: LabVIEW, Inventor, and things like that are a bit better an experience on a Windows machine; whilst bash and nerdy stuff is a better experience on a Unixy platform. Google must be throwing a lot at this new OS; and I wouldn't be surprised if there are one or two other paradigms in the offing.

----------


## Dragonfly

MS lost the plot in the OS space for quite a while, ever since Vista actually

should have changed business model and make their WinXP the only foundation for innovation

now they are changing the game every fooking 2 years hoping to jump their sales with the usual idiots and drones like harry upgrading "just because we were told to"

----------


## Dragonfly

> I wouldn't be surprised if the old order of Windows/OSX/Linux is nudged aside soon, and Win10 loses its hegemony; Google could have picked a better name than "Fucksya" or whatever...
> 
> Why On Earth Is Google Building A New Operating System From Scratch? | Fast Company | Business + Innovation


would make total sense actually, MS is fucking up their OS after every new upgrade, nothing good has come since Win2K and WinXP, not sure why they bother

only gay icons and pretty UI seems to be their only motivations,

----------


## NZdick1983

^ Agree, all the hoo-har about tiny cosmetic changes...becoming more and more bloated with adware, needing higher and higher specs/hardware just to run the OS...

They should concentrate on making it leaner and faster... wonder if there is a "lite" version of Win 10? just like there are lite versions of XP, etc... on TPB...

My Lite version of XP used around 600 MB of memory on system start-up...
my Win 10 uses 3 times that while idle...

Yeah, I know it uses ram differently... but still...

----------


## billy the kid

I heard a snip that Windows 10 are having a nightmare scenario with their up-dates.
Didn't have time to hang around for full story but something nasty going down.
Maybe harrys on to it.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> I heard a snip that Windows 10 are having a nightmare scenario with their up-dates.
> Didn't have time to hang around for full story but something nasty going down.
> Maybe harrys on to it.


Dunno mate I'm builds ahead you.

----------


## Topper

I use windows 10 at work and Ubuntu at home.  I like them both pretty well.

----------


## billy the kid

Folks systems are crashing because of up-dates used.

----------


## baldrick

> but something nasty going down.


webcams were being 000'd from the update

the cry of millions of chatroulette deviates pierced the force

----------


## billy the kid

hate it when i lose track of my own language,   :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Folks systems are crashing because of up-dates used.


Who told you that?

----------


## harrybarracuda

Oh, this one:

Windows 10 update is crashing people's webcams - here's how to fix it - Mirror Online

Watch Buttplug fuck that one up. He'll be livid that he can't chaturbate his favourite kateoy chums.

----------


## Troy

I still haven't seen W10 on a machine yet. Got bored of Windows and Ofiice, with MS ruining a half decent product by making unwarranted changes.

Some of the linux distros have overtaken Windows and they don't need too many tweaks anymore.

Had excel lie to me more than once...fed up of searching for what I neeed in Word and don't need something as heavy as access.

Have w2000, xp and 7 at work but the big machines have all switched from unix to linux.

----------


## NZdick1983

If you are happy with W7, then stick with that. If you are bored with it, give W10 a try. Hope you are doing well, Troy.  :Smile:

----------


## Dragonfly

> Maybe harrys on to it.


harry is always on his hand and knees for his users Microsoft updates, part of his job

----------


## harrybarracuda

Don't be silly Buttplug, I have entry level monkeys like you to take care of that.

 :Smile:

----------


## Dragonfly

don't be modest Harry, being an IT prostitute like you is a lot of hard work

----------


## harrybarracuda

> don't be modest Harry, being an IT prostitute like you is a lot of hard work


Yeah, that's why I can afford to sit around posting on TD all day.

 :smiley laughing:

----------


## Troy

> If you are happy with W7, then stick with that. If you are bored with it, give W10 a try. Hope you are doing well, Troy.


I'm a dinosaur NZ, happy to use a minimalist desktop to support my needs. A lot of Linux distros are too bloated for me, let alone W10. I have persevered with Windows for long enough but have finally given it up altogether. Did I hear that W10 is supporting Bash out the box now? Somebody with sense would have thrown a Python/QT command interface together...

----------


## Dragonfly

Win10 is they gay answer to Apple OS X

might give it a try,

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Microsoft have never produced anything that didn't have bugs in it. Amazing they became famous with crap like it is.


No-one ever has you fucking moron.

----------


## forreachingme

That soft just asked to be updated, took over 4 hours without warning...

I had that few years ago, arrive at work, switch on and for an hour no PC... but hell over 4 hours...I for sure have not best connection in Phils with 5 mbps...

So click ok, and go to sleep or prepare a couple movies ahead.

----------


## terry57

My Microsoft phone updated to windows ten has been sensational, Just sayin like.

----------


## Munted

> 'm a dinosaur NZ, happy to use a minimalist desktop to support my needs. A lot of Linux distros are too bloated for me, let alone W10. I have persevered with Windows for long enough but have finally given it up altogether. Did I hear that W10 is supporting Bash out the box now? Somebody with sense would have thrown a Python/QT command interface together...


Me too. I use Ubuntu most of the time (possibly too bloated for you). Unfortunately I have to keep a dual boot to W10 as a lot of marketing software isn't Linux integrated. Have to say though that W10 is way preferable to its predecessor.

----------


## Dragonfly

I am testing a laptop with Win10, and I have to say that it's beyond crap

how can anyone put up with that shit !!!

obviously developed by Indians, as the menu and folder organization is a complete mess, absolutely no logic to it at all

it looks pretty though, like OS X  :rofl:

----------


## slackula

> I'm a dinosaur NZ, happy to use a minimalist desktop to support my needs. A lot of Linux distros are too bloated for me, let alone W10.


Slackware + fluxbox = non-bloat joy

----------


## harrybarracuda

> I am testing a laptop with Win10, and I have to say that it's beyond crap
> 
> how can anyone put up with that shit !!!
> 
> obviously developed by Indians, as the menu and folder organization is a complete mess, absolutely no logic to it at all
> 
> it looks pretty though, like OS X


Give it up Buttplug, Windows XP is too complicated for you, so you've got no chance you fucking dimwit.

 :smiley laughing:

----------


## david44

RJ1o-pro the ultimate office mate download now available click your gik  to download, it promises to accelerate your love while dell ing satifiction oh and successor

----------


## Neverna

WOAH. David44 is back from the wilderness!

Welcome back, David.

----------


## thaimeme

> WOAH. David44 is back from the wilderness!
> 
> Welcome back, David.


Seconded!

Just threw him a welcome back rep....


 :Smile:

----------


## david44

Cheers my lid was unhinged recently and my nurse allows me play with tablet before bed time meds

----------


## Troy

> Originally Posted by Troy
> 
> I'm a dinosaur NZ, happy to use a minimalist desktop to support my needs. A lot of Linux distros are too bloated for me, let alone W10.
> 
> 
> Slackware + fluxbox = non-bloat joy


Indeed...but I ended up with ubuntu with mate desktop due to an issue with the screen and graphics drivers. I am happy enough since I can run the same c++ and ada compiler & ibraries that I use for work. 

I do everything from xterms or cmd in windows so the desktop stuff is pretty much wasted on me let alone animated rubbish.

I still fancy a mac for the screen resolution unless there is something better?

----------


## Dragonfly

time to upgrade that new laptop to Ubuntu and get rid of that horrible Windows 10

I mean WTF were they thinking ????

----------


## Munted

> Slackware + fluxbox


= real geek. Congratulations

----------


## david44

> My Microsoft phone updated to windows ten has been sensational, Just sayin like.



You've gone very quiet ,have you been downloading yourself, this may lead to blindness and addiction :deadhorsebig:

----------


## Dragonfly

now the damn things has upgraded itself into something called "Windows 10 Anniversary Edition"

WTF ??? I can't even tell the difference, it's still crap

----------


## Seekingasylum

I see the Mac Mini now offers up to 1TB of flash storage and other upgrades since I last looked at things but I'd think 560GB would be sufficient. Are you now becoming more Apple orientated Butters? 
TBH, I'm not sure I would need such capacity and on checking my Mac Air today I see I still have 93 GB free from my original 120GB. What do folk use their storage for? Photos etc can go on sticks and things, and no one stores movies, do they?

----------


## slackula

> What do folk use their storage for?


pr0n duh.

----------


## david44

> I see the Mac Mini now offers up to 1TB of flash storage and other upgrades since I last looked at things but I'd think 560GB would be sufficient. Are you now becoming more Apple orientated Butters? 
> TBH, I'm not sure I would need such capacity and on checking my Mac Air today I see I still have 93 GB free from my original 120GB. What do folk use their storage for? Photos etc can go on sticks and things, and no one stores movies, do they?


 My valet transmogrifies to Super 8 at present we send songs direct to the 8 track is there anyway I could send direct to the grammar phone,it's a wind up perhaps the Thais can greentooth the elastic driveband

----------


## slackula

> Originally Posted by slackula
> 
> Slackware + fluxbox
> 
> 
> = real geek. Congratulations



Not really, but it's nice to wring some extra performance out of old hardware (and even new from time to time).

I think that possibly the most powerful computer in my house would be my wife's iPhone, but the old junk I use is good enough for my needs...

I've got 6 websites running off one old box (which buttplug claimed was impossible!) and I've recently bought a Raspberry Pi 3, a fully capable computer for under 2,000 baht (to assist the RPi2 that is now running quite happily as a mail server) and when I plug it into a TV with an hdmi cable it makes a fair enough job for listening to internet radio, doing some photo chopping with GIMP etc. The thing bugging me right now is that I can't get LibreOffice to compile successfully for ARM architecture but I'll get there eventually and upload my build to a community.

Smile and thank your lucky stars that you aren't trapped in the hell that is W10  :Razz:

----------


## Dragonfly

> I've got 6 websites running off one old box (which buttplug claimed was impossible!)


I did ? I can run 100 websites out of one box  :Razz: 

try to manage one properly first, instead of bragging about your poor security and HTML skills

----------


## slackula

> Originally Posted by slackula
> 
> I've got 6 websites running off one old box (which buttplug claimed was impossible!)
> 
> 
> I did ?


Yup. You said that it was not allowed to run a server on a 3BB connection and that a mail server was impossible. After that you promised to hack the same server that you said could not exist and then come to visit me in Phuket and do nasty nasty things to me and the pet cat.

So far you have totally failed to do *anything* that you said you would do you pathetic imbecile so fuck off and leave me alone.

Or come on down to Phuket and make good on your promises, it is your choice dickwad. I am waiting.

Should I put the champagne on ice now or wait for another 3 years of your idiotic dribble you wannabe gallic skript-kiddie multi-nik moron?

----------


## Dragonfly

> Yup. You said that it was not allowed to run a server on a 3BB connection and that a mail server was impossible.


you are a bit economical with the truth slack, as usual

I might have said running a professional webservice out of a home 3BB ADSL connection was very amateurish and running mail servers were usually blocked by ISPs on your home ADSL, and usually blocked by the majority of anti-spam Black Lists providers (dynamic IPs block). You can still run a mail server, but mails you send will mostly be blocked down the line. Maybe if you had a cliue, you would know that.

With your poor security and HTML skills, it's probably foolish to propose your web services to the public, above all when it's run on a home ADSL network. It's best you stick to teaching English part time like you are doing now.

are you Indian by any chance ? from your pics I got to see, it doesn't seem so, but you are an ugly bitch, that's for sure. I like your cat though.




> After that you promised to hack the same server that you said could not exist and then come to visit me in Phuket and do nasty nasty things to me and the pet cat.


I can't comment on the hack, you know that. And you are so dumb to think I would have wasted my time to visit you ? get real, you silly bitch. It was just fun to stir you up and go hysterical to the mods. What a better hack than that.

----------


## baldrick

> you are a bit economical with the truth





> It was just fun to stir you up and go hysterical to the mods


remind us who flounced ? or did your job fluffing the boiler room pabx admin consume all your time ?

you have demonstrated your acute lack of skill with computers many times on this board  - just repeating words that your employer shouts as he ejaculates into your mouth does not make you skilled

----------


## Dragonfly

> remind us who flounced ? or did your job fluffing the boiler room pabx admin consume all your time ?


Baldrick the plummer, I understand the stench you smell every day in you job is affecting your brain and your memory, but again you are making things up, so stick to "telephone customer support", you filthy incompetent indian hack

I never flounced, I was banned following repeating complaints by slack to the mods that I was going to burn his house, which of course he took literally, and he was scared for his life after I found out his real name and where he lived.

Sorry I couldn't visit Slack, please forgive me for not wasting my time on a trip only to see you  :rofl:

----------


## Dragonfly

> The thing bugging me right now is that I can't get LibreOffice to compile successfully for ARM architecture


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

I bet you can't even reconfigure and recompile a simple slackware distribution kernel, so why bother with the rest  :rofl:

----------


## slackula

> With your poor security and HTML skills, it's probably foolish to propose your web services to the public, above all when it's run on a home ADSL network. It's best you stick to teaching English part time like you are doing now.


Still making things up I see. I have never said I do anything professionally with computers and I have never taught English (or anything else for that matter).





> It was just fun to stir you up and go hysterical to the mods.





> I was banned following repeating complaints by slack to the mods


Nope, never happened. I was enjoying watching you make a complete tit of yourself over and over again in our thread and I still don't know what it was you said that got you jailed but carry on playing the martyr...



> he was scared for his life after I found out his real name and where he lived.


OK, here's an offer: Post or PM me my middle name and the last 3 letters of my surname and I will disappear from the forum for you. That should be simple enough for even you to do with your mad l33t skillzorz.  :Smile:

----------


## Dragonfly

> Nope, never happened. I was enjoying watching you make a complete tit of yourself over and over again in our thread and I still don't know what it was you said that got you jailed but carry on playing the martyr...


a mod told me in PM you were complaining and scared because I made a threat about burning your house, maybe he was lying too

all my replies to you were removed, so you could look good. All your silly replies and you going mad about being hacked were also removed, so you could look "good". I suspected then you were a mod. Strange, isn't it ?




> I will disappear from the forum for you


why ? you are such an idiot, I like to have you around to kick out

----------


## Dragonfly

> I have never said I do anything professionally with computers


well you couldn't claim to be professional even if you tried, and your HTML skills are extremly poor, very amateurish, and when I called you on it, that's when you went completely mad and decided to "stalk" me

what a nutter you make, is that how you treat all the boyfriends who dumped you ?  :rofl:

----------


## slackula

> a mod told me in PM you were complaining and scared because I made a threat about burning your house, maybe he was lying too





> all my replies to you were removed, so you could look good. All your silly replies and you going mad about being hacked were also removed, so you could look "good". I suspected then you were a mod. Strange, isn't it ?


So one mod is shuffling info off to you and at the same time you think I am a mod? Delusional again. 

Are you on any sort of medication because you should probably complain to your carers that it isn't strong enough.





> what a nutter you make, is that how you treat all the boyfriends who dumped you ?


How did you feel when your last wife died of testicular cancer?

----------


## Dragonfly

> Delusional again.


I am not the one who tried to sell professional webservices out off his home ADSL  :rofl:

----------


## david44

I intended this to be about windows.

Those who live in glass houses shouldn't throw moans rather look at WINDOWS the purpose of the thread

----------


## slackula

neither am I. but I could tell you how to turn on the WiFi on your laptop for a small consideration..  :Smile:

----------


## david44

When Windows 10 launched, Microsoft claimed it would have the new operating system on a billion devices by mid-2018. That isn't going to happen, however, Redmond has now admitted.

For the past year, Microsoft has offered the new OS as a free upgrade for both desktop and mobile users (provided the phone can handle it in the latter case), and has been pushing it for Internet of Things makers. However, so far the OS is only on 350 million monthly active devices, and Redmond says it needs more time to hit ten figures.

"We're pleased with our progress to date, but due to the focusing of our phone hardware business, it will take longer than FY18 [the year to July 2018] for us to reach our goal of one billion monthly active devices," a spokeswoman told The Reg.

"In the year ahead, we are excited about usage growth coming from commercial deployments and new devices – and increasing customer delight with Windows."

The admission shows that the persistent nagware on PCs for users of Windows 7 and 8.1 hasn't worked, despite Microsoft attempting some fairly underhanded tactics to get people to upgrade, and may have soured some on the OS.
Enterprises, which were thought to be big believers in the new operating system, have also been unimpressed. Sure, there are pilot programs running in many companies, but IT managers have shown little willingness to do a mass upgrade when earlier operating systems are still working well.

The other failure point is with Microsoft's mobile strategy, or lack of one these days. Windows Phone sales are cratering, it's not a popular OS with vendors, and although Microsoft says it is still developing the platform, their OS is short on apps and customers.

Microsoft can expect an upsurge in Windows 10 installations from PC users toward the end of the month, when the free upgrade offer ends. But with PC sales disappointing, mobile users a dying breed, and enterprise not biting yet, it's clear Microsoft will need longer than two years to hit the billion mark. 2020 perhaps?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> neither am I. but I could tell you how to turn on the WiFi on your laptop for a small consideration..




 :smiley laughing:

----------


## Dragonfly

:Yawn: 

how is your exploding Samsung 7 Harry ? posting from your hospital bed ?  :Razz:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> how is your exploding Samsung 7 Harry ? posting from your hospital bed ?


No-one's bought me one yet.

I told them to hold off until the fix them.

 ::chitown::

----------


## Bettyboo



----------


## david44

> 


Switch



and


Bait


Do you still groom Korean barbecullotes

----------


## slackula

> 


That doesn't look like any goat that I've ever seen.

Who are you and what have you done with the real Bettyboo?

----------


## baldrick

fcuk win 10

run a version of linux and a win flavour in a virtual machine ( easily followed yewtube vids )  for any "essential " win stuff

and dual boot into win 7 if you don't have a separate games rig

----------


## Bettyboo

Some of you may not know your manbag dogs, but it's a 'Papillion'.

_The Papillon dog breed descends from the toy spaniels that are frequently portrayed in paintings by the Old Masters, from as far back as the 16th century. He’s highly active and is a wonderful competitor in agility and obedience. His sparkling personality makes him a favorite of all who meet him._
Papillon Dog Breed Information, Pictures, Characteristics & Facts ? Dogtime

(Somewhat different in character from 'our' Papilion.)

----------


## baldrick

> Somewhat different in character from 'our' Papilion


why ? because he only licks peanut butter from the knobs of ladyboys ?

----------


## Dragonfly

yawn !!!

so how many of you fucking idiots have upgraded to Win10 yet ?

----------


## crackerjack101

Which Report on Windows 10;

Windows 10 software condemned by Which? - BBC News

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Which Report on Windows 10;
> 
> Windows 10 software condemned by Which? - BBC News


Stupid people should buy iShite.

It's designed for stupid people.

The extra money that it costs pays for protection against stupid people.

----------


## Sumbitch

Welcome back, David44...




> 


What can you do in place of a switch my Lenovo 50/70 doesn't have, Betty?

----------


## Sumbitch

> fcuk win 10
> 
> run a version of linux and a win flavour in a virtual machine ( easily followed yewtube vids ) for any "essential " win stuff
> 
> and dual boot into win 7 if you don't have a separate games rig


How user friendly is the installation and usage compared to Tor, for example, Mr. Baldrick?

----------


## harrybarracuda

Baldrick this will have you reaching for the hand lotion and kleenex mate...

Samsung intros super-speedy consumer SSDs, 'fastest M.2s ever' ? The Register

----------


## baldrick

bit slow harry

I have been jerking off over the 512gig 960 evo for $250 since yesterday - it will go nicely in the z170 mobo




> Tor


you don't install TOR - you may install a OS that is designed to always use TOR - like tails / whonix or run through a router with PORTAL installed on it

or you can just install the TOR browser , but then likely you will leak information that does not pass though TOR if you do not understand it properly

----------


## Seekingasylum

If one wants to upgrade a Mac Mini from 1TB of its fusion drive to 1 TB of Flash storage Apple are asking for over £600.

Their greed really is a disgrace.

----------


## Dragonfly

why do you need 1TB of porn on Flash storage ? does it make you wank faster ?

----------


## Sumbitch

> you don't install TOR - you may install a OS that is designed to always use TOR - like tails / whonix or run through a router with PORTAL installed on it
> 
> or you can just install the TOR browser , but then likely you will leak information that does not pass though TOR if you do not understand it properly


Right. I meant tails, sorry. It does download and run nicely on my Lenovo.

----------


## NZdick1983

> why do you need 1TB of porn on Flash storage ? does it make you wank faster ?


Higher transfer speeds of cum bubbles...  :Smile:

----------


## baldrick

^ not to mention solid state reliability when operated without venturing into entreme temp ranges - if it lasts the first 30 mins then it is likely to last 30 years

but that is hardly surprising considering his hardware experience consists of ladyboy cock sliding in and out of the gumboot of his rectum

----------


## david44

> experience consists of ladyboy cock sliding in and out of the gumboot of his rectum


so vivd like you were there

----------


## slackula

> gumboot of his rectum


Shouldn't that be cumboot?

----------


## Dragonfly

> Originally Posted by baldrick
> 
> experience consists of ladyboy cock sliding in and out of the gumboot of his rectum
> 
> 
> so vivd like you were there


rest assured, he has been there

our plumber boy loves his pipes,

----------


## Troy

So is it safe to turn on my Windows 7 machine now?

Will it now stop trying to force me into upgrading to W10?
Will it start up without deciding new updates are required (even though auto update is turned off)

It needs a reformat, installation of Linux and donating to the local school and I need a Mac Pro.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> So is it safe to turn on my Windows 7 machine now?
> 
> Will it now stop trying to force me into upgrading to W10?
> Will it start up without deciding new updates are required (even though auto update is turned off)
> 
> It needs a reformat, installation of Linux and donating to the local school and I need a Mac Pro.


Good idea. If you can't handle a proper computer, get a Mac.

----------


## Troy

^ ummm...I rather think I can handle a computer thankyou....
...try an hp proliant dl980g7 4 hexcore cpu for size....

A macpro can run all 3 major os in whatever variation you fancy for reliably coding cross platform applications....

Linux and windows both fail for one reason or another to do this.

----------


## slackula

> Good idea. If you can't handle a proper computer, get a Mac.


If you can't handle a proper computer install Windows on it!

The day microsoft produces something that doesn’t suck it will be a vacuum cleaner.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Dragonfly

I would recommend a MacPro for the majority of computer idiots out there, they deserve it

Win7 was shit, it got worse with Win8, and now Win10 is a fucking disgrace

----------


## david44

> I would recommend a MacPro for the majority of computer idiots out there, they deserve it
> 
> Win7 was shit, it got worse with Win8, and now Win10 is a fucking disgrace


So what do you use Linux?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by Dragonfly
> 
> 
> I would recommend a MacPro for the majority of computer idiots out there, they deserve it
> 
> Win7 was shit, it got worse with Win8, and now Win10 is a fucking disgrace
> 
> 
> So what do you use Linux?


A jizz-encrusted iPhone 3 and a knackered old cheap chinese PC running Windows XP.

----------


## david44

I was asking Khvn Dragonfly who seems to be in the loop?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> I was asking Khvn Dragonfly who seems to be in the loop?


You're asking Buttplug about computers?

Fuck me, you're more deranged that I thought, and that's saying something.

----------


## david44

> Originally Posted by david44
> 
> 
> I was asking Khvn Dragonfly who seems to be in the loop?
> 
> 
> You're asking Buttplug about computers?
> 
> Fuck me, you're more deranged that I thought, and that's saying something.


Fair comment,Never underestimate my failings but what system do you recommend then?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by david44
> ...


For you?

One that does ECT.

----------


## Dragonfly

> So what do you use Linux?


depending on your skills,

if you are a clueless Indian like Harry, I would recommend a MacBook Air, or even a Win10 machine, quite appropriate for the average imbecile

if you are a power user, go with WinXP, nothing else, at least you get things done with that UI, and it can run with less than 1GB of RAM

if you want to do real shit, then go Linux, maybe Ubuntu if you are too scared of not having a proper UI

but the majority of average idiots out there should really go with an iPad, and forget about PCs

----------


## harrybarracuda

> if you are a power user, go with WinXP, nothing else, at least you get things done with that UI, and it can run with less than 1GB of RAM


And you can even add a modem with a simple registry edit.

 :rofl:

----------


## Dragonfly

you weren't born when we were using modem harry,

and you wouldn't know what to do with a registry key, you incompetent Indian fool

your generation is all point and click, and posting on Facebook and Instagram (convenient for selfies in the desert)

----------


## harrybarracuda

> you weren't born when we were using modem harry,
> 
> and you wouldn't know what to do with a registry key, you incompetent Indian fool
> 
> your generation is all point and click, and posting on Facebook and Instagram (convenient for selfies in the desert)


Dear oh dear, you really aren't very bright at all are you?

 :rofl:

----------


## david44

> you incompetent Indian fool


So you've met or a you roomies, Not all Indians are incompetent , you can have your kek and treat it

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by Dragonfly
> 
> you incompetent Indian fool
> 
> 
> So you've met or a you roomies, Not all Indians are incompetent , you can have your kek and treat it


Buttplug has no idea what I do or where I'm from.

As usual, he's just clutching at straws.

His proclivity for the ladyboy cock is, however, well documented.

 :St George:

----------


## Dragonfly

> Buttplug has no idea what I do or where I'm from.


we do, you service Arab men in the desert,




> for the ladyboy cock is, however, well documented.


told you, stop projecting your sexual fantasy  :rofl: 

harry, if you are tired of sucking dirty cocks full of sand, have a clean Thai ladyboy for a change  :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

And which disgusting pervert opened this thread then Buttplug?




> A Complete Guide to Thailand Best Ladyboys Bars
> Well this is a long overdue thread about one of Thailand best resources: Ladyboys
> 
> In this thread I will comment on what constitutes a successful ladyboys bar because not all ladyboys bars are created equal.



Ooooh look....




> 30-09-2006, 10:39 AM
> Butterfly


Congratulations, you've been a cocksucker for ten years!  You should bring cake.

 :St George:

----------


## david44

Gentlemen Gentlemen get a room or perhaps bring some insight to the hicoughs of wonderful windpws 10

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Gentlemen Gentlemen get a room or perhaps bring some insight to the hicoughs of wonderful windpws 10


There's not much point in discussing Windows 10 with Buttplug around.

He barely comprehends Windows XP, so 10 is well beyond his gnat-like intellect.

----------


## Dragonfly

don't be ridiculous harry, instead of distracting us with lame ladyboys insults, tell us more about the taste of arab cocks in the sand

----------


## david44

Does Windows 10 have an app to stop, the steampunk Smeg detector works

Dragonflyswatter or Haribo Curer for those who hijack threads for homofoaming at the mouth

----------


## harrybarracuda

> don't be ridiculous harry, instead of distracting us with lame ladyboys insults, tell us more about the taste of arab cocks in the sand


Come on Buttplug, ten years sucking the cock, where's the cake man?

----------


## Troy

> Gentlemen Gentlemen get a room or perhaps bring some insight to the hicoughs of wonderful windpws 10


They are doing a good impersonation of W10...Ask it to do something and it buggers off and does something else... ::chitown::

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by david44
> 
> Gentlemen Gentlemen get a room or perhaps bring some insight to the hicoughs of wonderful windpws 10
> 
> 
> They are doing a good impersonation of W10...Ask it to do something and it buggers off and does something else...


That's a bizarre thing to say.

Explain yourself man.

----------


## Troy

^ Error 0x7E....ERROR_MOD_NOT_FOUND

----------


## harrybarracuda

> ^ Error 0x7E....ERROR_MOD_NOT_FOUND


What was the code after 0x7E?

Added: If it's 126, try finding a better driver for your Printer.

----------


## raycarey

wife just completed an update and she got a message that the "classic shell" app is no longer supported. 

are there any other ways to get the windows 7 start menu in windows 10?

----------


## Troy

^^ Err...I think you might have taken my post a little too literally....

...You knew 0x7E is 126 decimal didn't you...

----------


## Dragonfly

> are there any other ways to get the windows 7 start menu in windows 10?


classic shell, works fine, was updated for Win10, at least it works for me

try to download again,

----------


## Dragonfly

> Originally Posted by Troy
> 
> 
> ^ Error 0x7E....ERROR_MOD_NOT_FOUND
> 
> 
> What was the code after 0x7E?
> 
> Added: If it's 126, try finding a better driver for your Printer.



Level 1 support slave alert  :rofl:

----------


## slackula

Ah fukkkit. This thread never stood a chance anyway, not with pluggy trolling the hell out of anything in this section.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> ^^ Err...I think you might have taken my post a little too literally....
> 
> ...You knew 0x7E is 126 decimal didn't you...


And did you try the Printer driver?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Ah fukkkit. This thread never stood a chance anyway, not with pluggy trolling the hell out of anything in this section.


He's a c u n t, the 30th is the tenth anniversary of him coming out as a cum guzzler.

But maybe he's just being coy and there will be cake all round on Friday.

----------


## Dragonfly

so harry tell me, do they make you work at night like a nice little "white" slave ? those arabs surely knows how to treat their bitches,

have another cock  :Smile:

----------


## Dragonfly

> And did you try the Printer driver?

----------


## Troy

^  :rofl:

----------


## harrybarracuda

Did you try turning it off and on again?

----------


## david44

> Did you try turning it off and on again?


 the gik? :France:

----------


## Dragonfly

> Did you try turning it off and on again?


keep up the good work  :rofl:

----------


## david44

> keep up the good work


Feel the love :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## harrybarracuda

In Buttplug's case, the old Help Desk acronym PEBKAC always applies.

 :Smile:

----------


## david44

I post in lounge as barred from news , why do you post ad hominem attacks here, rather than share your superior knowledge to help the cyber handicapped like me

----------


## harrybarracuda

> I post in lounge as barred from news , why do you post ad hominem attacks here, rather than share your superior knowledge to help the cyber handicapped like me


Cyber is probably the wrong word.

----------


## david44

As the updates trundle on

----------


## NZdick1983

Fucking brilliant Dave!  :rofl: 

I never tried Win 8... don't suppose I ever will (especially after watching that clip lol).

----------


## wasabi

I went to PC world today to look at getting a new Computer, the salesman told me that I needed to buy for an extra £80 a firewall anti virus something or other to protect Windows 10 .
I just said, that's what you've been told to sell me after I buy the computer, it shouldn't need it if it's good already.
I didn't buy it.

----------


## david44

Eight free open source alternatives to Windows 10 | Gallery | Computerworld UK

any recommendations

----------


## PlanK

^^

Windows defender & Windows firewall.


Made by M$ for Windows, pretty much unintrusive unlike other firewall/anti-virus and completely free.  Doesn't protect against complete tech stupidity, but then nothing will.

----------


## Dragonfly

people should just buy an iPad, the majority are too stupid to use a keyboard, and we have quite a few examples here with all the silly tech questions

using their fingers should be more than enough to master their computing skills,

----------


## Dragonfly

and those who think that upgrading Windows or buying more RAM or a new SSD  is to going to solve all their computer problems are just too stupid to be left  alone near a computer  :Smile:

----------


## NZdick1983

Most of you lot have heaps of disposable income... why you don't all just buy a stonking, PC beast, is beyond me..

The best part about buying individual components of a PC (or any major purchase) is reading the reviews and personalizing your own rig, be it for gaming or business..

Which CPU/graphic card(s) air cooled or water cooled/SSD/motherboard/sound card/yada yada...

Then the real fun starts as you overclock your new baby (or underclock) as I have with my t-rak...

Anyway, enough nerd-speak... Win 10 is a solid OS... but it needs tweaking... a bit like buying an Android phone vs Iphone... iphone runs smooth right out the box - with no lag or slowdowns, but with very limited options for tweaking things..

Android has almost unlimited freedom for tweaking things to your liking, but needs constant maintenance (close programs, don't just click the home button, etc) otherwise their shitty ram management software gets overwhelmed and lag will appear...

What was my point? oh yeah.. Win 10 gets my approval.. after tweaks/customization... chai dai krup!  :Smile:

----------


## bsnub

^ If you are a gamer Windows 10 is the only OS with DX12.

----------


## david44

> a stonking, PC


 not much move on the move tho, with laptops cheaper than ever seems the way to go but I'm no expert .

Seems the real geeks prefer to hurl abuse than give constructive responses like you

----------


## Dragonfly

> ^ If you are a gamer Windows 10 is the only OS with DX12.


the 30 year old gamer speak  :rofl:

----------


## Dragonfly

> Seems the real geeks prefer to hurl abuse than give constructive responses like you


in these days if you need to have someone tell you which computer to buy, maybe you shouldn't be near one in the first place,

buy an iPad, you won't know the difference

----------


## david44

Do you mean an IpAd that has no back up within miles of here that no local office can fix

An ipad i can have several windows running attached to a fan , CD drive Printer and wireless keyboard and mouse? Is there such a machine

----------


## Dragonfly

> An ipad i can have several windows running attached to a fan , CD drive Printer and wireless keyboard and mouse? Is there such a machine


why would an old man need so much hardware to surf porn or post on TD ?

buy a fucking iPad, they last forever, and that's all you need

----------


## david44

so still the insults what a sad life

----------


## NZdick1983

True that Dave (I mean about laptops being more convenient/portable).

Point taken. I was going to say you would need a high-end, beastly (paeng mak mak) laptop to get decent frame rates in any modern game (battlefield 4/1, or such ilk)...  but I've been out of the loop for a while and technology has improved since then, so I might be wrong... mid-range lappies might power those games? (anyone care to shed some light?).

But dollar for dollar, for performance, you can't beat a PC... then (given enough omph!) you can have your 4k, 35" screen, with all your game settings on Ultra - to fully immerse yourself in the game world.

Bliss.. 30 + yr old gamer lol..

BTW, loads of guys (and girls) well over 40 playing BF4 and they are elite players some in the top 10 players in the world.. damn their reflexes are fast! unless their user name jason1962 etc, is actually his 14 yr old son playing haha..  :rofl:

----------


## Dragonfly

> so still the insults what a sad life


it's no insults, it's reality

so get with the program like all seniors do

----------


## Dragonfly

> damn their reflexes are fast! unless their user name jason1962 etc, is actually his 14 yr old son playing haha.


I know a few who does, so I wouldn't be surprised this is more general than said

I know in Chess it's done alot, newbies playing online with the help of a pro

----------


## NZdick1983

ahhh... cheeky sods!

----------


## david44

> it's reality

----------


## baldrick

well I am trying win 10 despite my misgivings about its data snooping

but the pain of getting nvme drivers available during install of win 7 then finally getting told that widows didn't like them has pushed me over the sill

so win 10 it was - painless install and runs well

the fisrt thing after driver installs was to get a copy of

shutup10 - a few clicks and you turn off a sh1t load of win spyware

even fcuked off cortana smartly after a reboot

----------


## Dragonfly

shutup10baldrick

download link please ?  :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> shutup10baldrick
> 
> download link please ?


Try Googling it

----------


## baldrick

add classic shell to get rid of the win 10 start button sh1te  Classic Shell - Start menu and other Windows enhancements

----------


## harrybarracuda

> add classic shell to get rid of the win 10 start button sh1te  Classic Shell - Start menu and other Windows enhancements


WTF is wrong with the Win10 menu?

Stop being such a dinosaur.

 :Smile:

----------


## Dragonfly

> add classic shell to get rid of the win 10 start button sh1te  Classic Shell - Start menu and other Windows enhancements


installed that one since day 1, 

also very useful for Win7,

----------


## Hugh Cow

> Eight free open source alternatives to Windows 10 | Gallery | Computerworld UK
> 
> any recommendations


Not sure of your level of expertise Dave but for me as a user with limited technical ability, I prefer windows seven. I am writing from my thai company lenovo with windows 10 and touch screen so i have used 10 but struggle to find things that are easily located on 7. 
 I always struggle with w10 as they have changed the name and location of basic stuff whereas back home in oz i have W7 which i find for me is much more user friendly. i tried downloading w 10 on 3 occasions and had issues incl freezing and camera not working so reverted to w7. most of my friends have less comp skills than me and only one likes w10.
 in contrast i have a nokia with wp8.1 which i find good for a phone and fairly easy to use on a phone and my experience on downloading w 10 for pc is the reason i haven't upgraded my phone. 
In summary a new comp with w10 will take more time to get use to. but on a new computer seems ok although i do hate having to have a microsoft account. w7 is easier to use imho. I've no experience with mac maybe someone else can give an opinion. From the little i have heard there is not much free and you pay through the nose.

----------


## Dillinger

> even fcuked off cortana smartly after a reboot


i got rid of that, says windows search now instead of ask me anything.

 if you have Windows 10 pro whoch they gave me, you can simply use the powershell and copy and paste commands

----------


## Dillinger

> i have used 10 but struggle to find things that are easily located on 7.


go on then- name one thing you couldnt find on windows 10?

i dont get people who say they are no good on computers. All the information you need is sat there in the google search bar waiting for you

----------


## lom

> I always struggle with w10 as they have changed the name and location of basic stuff


They have done that in every new OS release, effectively pushing users back to square one.
"Let's see, the Control Panel has been in the same place way too long and is now way too easy to find. It has to be moved to a less obvious place or at least have its name changed"

----------


## bsnub

> shutup10baldrick


WOW! Buttplug is on windows 10!!  :rofl: 

I never thought I would see the day he left XP.

----------


## Dragonfly

> I never thought I would see the day he left XP.


I didn't, Win10 is for my porn surfing only  :Smile:

----------


## bsnub

> Win10 is for my porn surfing only


Sure it is...

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by Hugh Cow
> 
> I always struggle with w10 as they have changed the name and location of basic stuff
> 
> 
> They have done that in every new OS release, effectively pushing users back to square one.
> "Let's see, the Control Panel has been in the same place way too long and is now way too easy to find. It has to be moved to a less obvious place or at least have its name changed"


I have a Control Panel icon on my desktop under This PC and Network.

Who needs to go through a menu?

And all the Windows settings are a click away with that button in the bottom right corner.

Honestly, if you fuckers spent more than two minutes looking at it, and didn't have the attention span of a mosquito with ADHD, you'd find it's piss easy and a great improvement.

----------


## Dragonfly

you still don't get it, you silly harry

it's the fucking annoying "splash" screen with all the big icons and cheezy organization for ADHD retards like you

it looks like a fucking iPhone for teenagers, not a fucking PC for real hard men

----------


## harrybarracuda

> you still don't get it, you silly harry
> 
> it's the fucking annoying "splash" screen with all the big icons and cheezy organization for ADHD retards like you
> 
> it looks like a fucking iPhone for teenagers, not a fucking PC for real hard men


What splash screen, you fucking mong.

What have you fucking done now.

Honestly, you're hopeless.

 :smiley laughing:

----------


## Dragonfly

no, you and MS are hopeless with your UI obsession for retards

FFS, let the world run on iPad and be done with it  :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

^ Why haven't you bought a Mac?

It's a big iPad :Smile:

----------


## Dragonfly

the UI is too fucking gay and only for ADHD retards like harry  :Smile:

----------


## PlanK

My only problem with Win10 is the common complaint of settings now being hidden in obscure places and MS deciding they're gonna update something without my permission.  Small annoyances but looking at the bigger picture there are a lot of techtards like Buttfly out there who clog up support lines because they change things they shouldn't or run unpatched ancient OSs that become zombie machines used for ddos attacks that ruin it for the rest of us.

Windows is for the mass market, that means a lot of unskilled users have to be accounted for.  Anyone seriously into obsessing over an OS will be on Linux anyway.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> My only problem with Win10 is the common complaint of settings now being hidden in obscure places and MS deciding they're gonna update something without my permission.  Small annoyances but looking at the bigger picture there are a lot of techtards like Buttfly out there who clog up support lines because they change things they shouldn't or run unpatched ancient OSs that become zombie machines used for ddos attacks that ruin it for the rest of us.
> 
> Windows is for the mass market, that means a lot of unskilled users have to be accounted for.  Anyone seriously into obsessing over an OS will be on Linux anyway.


Settings are now in one place.

Updates are needed to stop retards spewing spam and malware.

Linux is great, but not for idiots like Buttplug.

Apart from that you're spot on.

----------


## klong toey

Breezer alert I've got this far.

----------


## NZdick1983

Fug looking at tiles all day - that's meant for touch-screens..(and pooves)... just do what I did with win 10.. make it look like familiar good old win 7...

Then you can have the best of both worlds.. the stability of win 10 - with the functionality of win 7.   :bananaman:

----------


## klong toey

Got rid of stupid tiles using classic shell now to find the update settings.

----------


## NZdick1983

^ good on ya.. now you are only half way there... have a cuppa... then you have to remove/stop all the spyware/malware/bloatware crap...

then ya can relax...

----------


## klong toey

Not sure what all the fuss is about up and running no problems,got Kodi installed and running.Not missing Windows XP yet.

----------


## baldrick

> to find the update settings.


START --> SETTINGS > UPDATE AND SECURITY

if it will not connect you may have windows update service turned off

start --> run --> type services.msc

scroll down to windows update --> properties   and set it to start auto

because our master of registry editing has yet to offer this gem and it does not seem to be done with shutup10

start  -> run   type regedit

and follow the second section here

How to disable Telemetry and Data Collection in Windows 10 - Winaero

----------


## harrybarracuda

Make sure these things don't disable Windows Update or you won't get any protection from future 0-days.

----------


## thaimeme

> ^ good on ya.. now you are only half way there... have a cuppa... then you have to remove/stop all the spyware/malware/bloatware crap...
> 
> then ya can relax...


 
Wouldn't it be much more practical to just remove win 10?
Be done with it.


Bill Gates is the Anti-Christ.

----------


## Dragonfly

> get any protection from future 0-days.


MS protection of 0d ? are you fucking real ?  :rofl:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> get any protection from future 0-days.
> 
> 
> MS protection of 0d ? are you fucking real ?


What would you know Buttplug, you can't even get past a fucking splash screen you gibbering idiot.

----------


## Dragonfly

> What would you know Buttplug, you can't even get past a fucking splash screen you gibbering idiot.


haha, says the Indian call center boy who claimed to have seen forensic evidence of Russian hacking on the DNC

you are living in your little fantasy world, harry, dominated by MS crappy solutions. Keep sucking those arab cocks, they are full of vitamins for little feeble brain  :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> What would you know Buttplug, you can't even get past a fucking splash screen you gibbering idiot.
> 
> 
> haha, says the Indian call center boy who claimed to have seen forensic evidence of Russian hacking on the DNC
> 
> you are living in your little fantasy world, harry, dominated by MS crappy solutions. Keep sucking those arab cocks, they are full of vitamins for little feeble brain


yeah, you queer C U N T.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> who claimed to have seen forensic evidence of Russian hacking on the DNC


By the way Buttplug, I know you're not very bright and all, but do you EVER read fucking links before you start posting drunken queer shit?

https://www.us-cert.gov/sites/defaul...-2016-1229.pdf

Mind you, you're too stupid to understand it anyway I suppose.

----------


## baldrick

> Make sure these things don't disable Windows Update or you won't get any protection from future 0-days.


just how much of a risk are 0 days ?

I would bet most of the people are compromised by opening office docs with macros , or drive by flash exploits in IE

considering now most people are behind some sort of router and not exposing a vast array of open ports to the wider internet , they are not so easily infected from outside

things will change of course with more and more IoT devices inside networks being compromised and then in turn recruiting more victims

I have turned auto updating in win10 off after I did a full update - I will update when I wish

----------


## harrybarracuda

> just how much of a risk are 0 days ?


I can't believe you're actually asking that.

E.g. here's what M$ patched in October:




> CVE-2016-3298: An Internet Explorer zero-day flaw is a browser information disclosure vulnerability patched in MS16-118 bulletin among 11 other vulnerabilities. *It could allow attackers to "test for the presence of files on disk.*"
> CVE-2016-7189: A zero-day in the browser's scripting engine has been patched in Microsoft Edge bulletin, MS16-119, among others. *The flaw is a remote code execution vulnerability.*
> CVE-2016-3393: Another zero-day in Microsoft Windows Graphics Component has been addressed in MS16-120 that *could be exploited over the web, or via an email containing malicious file or over a file-sharing app to conduct RCE attack.*
> CVE-2016-7193: A single zero-day in Office has been addressed in MS16-121 bulletin. The flaw is a *remote code execution vulnerability caused by the way Office handles RTF files.*
> CVE-2016-3298: The last publicly attacked zero-day has been patched in MS16-126, which is the only zero-day that is not rated critical, just moderate. The flaw is *an information disclosure bug* affecting Vista, Windows 7 and 8 and exists in the Microsoft Internet Messaging API.
> Another bulletin rated critical is MS16-122 that patches a remote code execution flaw, CVE-2016-0142, in the Windows Video Control, affecting Windows Vista, 7, 8 and 10. *The bug can be exploited when a user opens a crafted file or app from the web page or email.*
> Microsoft also patched twelve vulnerabilities in Adobe Flash Player for Windows 8.1, Windows 10, and Server 2012 in MS16-127.



I really can't see the point in disabling Windows update in W10. You hardly notice it, even if a reboot is required, although if you're leaving your PC on for extended periods for a specific task that can't be interrupted (I doubt you do), there are still ways to manage those.

To me it's pointless exposing yourself (metaphorically speaking in case Buttplug gets excited).

----------


## Dragonfly

> Originally Posted by Dragonfly
> 
> 
>  who claimed to have seen forensic evidence of Russian hacking on the DNC
> 
> 
> By the way Buttplug, I know you're not very bright and all, but do you EVER read fucking links before you start posting drunken queer shit?
> 
> https://www.us-cert.gov/sites/defaul...-2016-1229.pdf
> ...


I can only hope you are not stupid enough to take that report verbatim as your "forensic evidence" ?  :rofl: 

a sucker born every minute  :Smile: 

please send me your CC info, it's for a Windows Update  :Razz:

----------


## Dragonfly

> I really can't see the point in disabling Windows update in W10.


that's basically your problem, you don't see anything outside MS limited own interests

how about Windows update fucking up your system with their silly crappy updates ? do you get that Call Center boy ? or do you need a "forensic" report for it ?  :rofl:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> I really can't see the point in disabling Windows update in W10.
> 
> 
> that's basically your problem, you don't see anything outside MS limited own interests
> 
> how about Windows update fucking up your system with their silly crappy updates ? do you get that Call Center boy ? or do you need a "forensic" report for it ?


Shut up you queer c u n t, you can't even get past the splash screen.

----------


## harrybarracuda

The Creators Update just rolled out on the Insider Preview.

Due for release in April apparently.

Here you go Baldrick:




> Windows Update will see some huge changes, with Microsoft adding options many Windows users have been begging for.
> 
> You can now pause updates for up to 35 days. You’ll find this option at Settings > Update & Security > Windows Update > Advanced Options > Pause Updates. This setting is only available on the Professional, Enterprise, and Education editions of Windows 10—not Windows 10 Home.
> 
> You can also choose to avoid driver updates when updating Windows, preventing Windows Update from messing with your drivers. You’ll also find this option at Settings > Update & Security > Windows Update > Advanced Options > Pause Updates. Again, it’s only available on the Professional, Enterprise, and Education editions of Windows 10—not Windows 10 Home.
> 
> If you do have the Home edition of Windows 10, there is one helpful new change. You can now set up to 18 hours of the day as your Active Hours, so Windows 10 won’t restart for updates during those hours. Previously, the maximum was 12 hours. Windows Update also attempts to detect whether the PC display is being used for something—projecting, for example—before automatically restarting the PC.
> 
> A new Unified Update Platform makes Windows Update faster when searching for available updates. Microsoft expects the size of a new major update like the Anniversary Update or Creators Update should be about 35% smaller, leading to faster downloads and reduced data usage.
> ...

----------


## baldrick

> huge changes


this is the drumpf edition then ?




> automatically restarting the PC.


obviously yes - the BSOD you have when you don't have a real BSOD

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> huge changes
> 
> 
> this is the drumpf edition then ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No BSODs any more, they've fixed that.

----------


## baldrick

I would call an automatic restart while I am doing something a BSOD*


* Belgian Sucking Out Dogs   :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> I would call an automatic restart while I am doing something a BSOD*
> 
> 
> * Belgian Sucking Out Dogs


Then you didn't read it.

You set active hours and it will do any restart outside those.

Honestly it's not a chore at all.

----------


## baldrick

> You set active hours


0000 to 2359

----------


## harrybarracuda

> really what a complete useless fuckup,
> 
> MS be better off wanking camels in the desert,
> 
> what do you think harry ?


I think you should fuck off, you queer c u n t.

----------


## harrybarracuda

The Creators Update draws ever near, April 11th is the scheduled date.

There have been three updates in the last week.

So far so good.

They seem to be mostly bug fixing, which can only be good. Works like a charm on my Lenovos and Dells.

----------


## Dragonfly

where is our MS security bulletin, harry ?

----------


## DrB0b

> where is our MS security bulletin, harry ?


In the registry  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Dragonfly

> Originally Posted by Dragonfly
> 
> 
> where is our MS security bulletin, harry ?
> 
> 
> In the registry


Fail !!! 

try again Irishman,

----------


## harrybarracuda

> where is our MS security bulletin, harry ?


I refer you to post #547.

----------


## harrybarracuda

For those of you reticent about installing Windows Updates (and you're bloody idiots if you choose to not install any!), there is a nice tool here that lets you be a bit more selective:

Download Windows Update MiniTool - MajorGeeks

----------


## harrybarracuda

Hope you've all got your Creators Update.

Here's whats new:

3D
VR
Nightlight
Game Mode and Game Broadcasting (for Buttplug)
Improvements to Edge
Improvements to Cortana
More Control over Updates and Privacy
Lots of Under the hood stuff.

and

The Green Screen of Death!

----------


## klong toey

Been using Windows 10 for a while now it's okay just installed Lubuntu on the old laptop and think I'm going to install on the new laptop alongside Windows 10. Lubuntu hardly using any memory or cpu on the old laptop,want to see how they compare.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Been using Windows 10 for a while now it's okay just installed Lubuntu on the old laptop and think I'm going to install on the new laptop alongside Windows 10. Lubuntu hardly using any memory or cpu on the old laptop,want to see how they compare.


You can get plenty of life out of old kit by sticking Puppy on it, couldn't agree more.

Fortunately I get most of my gear paid for so normally donate the old stuff to someone who can use it and probably wouldn't otherwise be able to afford a computer.

Fucking saint, me.

----------


## klong toey

Got dual boot now i installed Ubuntu 17.04 which seems to be working ok will mess around for a while, might end up being my main operating system. 
Anyway nice to have a choice instead of being stuck just with Windows 10.
Using 64 bit version first check Ubuntu seems to be using slightly more resources than Windows 10 which surprised me.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Today's the day that Microsoft begins the worldwide rollout of the Windows 10 Creators Update. However, as with most noncritical software updates, the software giant is releasing the update in stages, meaning users may have to wait up to several weeks for it to appear in Windows Update.

There is a shortcut: Microsoft's Update Assistant tool.

Update Assistant enables users to kick off the update process without waiting for Microsoft's servers to issue the necessary software components. It requires a bit more manual intervention than the Windows Update feature that's built into Windows, but aside from downloading and running the tool, it's a fairly automated experience overall.

Before attempting to use Update Assistant, Microsoft cautions that the tool does not support Windows 10 Enterprise or Windows Server 2016. More information, along with a download link, is available in this online support document.

IT professionals wishing to test Windows 10 Creators Update before they deploy it to their PC fleets can try the evaluation versions instead. For administrators and business users, the update contains several under-the-hood enhancements that ease management and improve security.

The new Configuration Designer tool, formerly the Windows Imaging and Configuration Designer tool, uses wizards to streamline bulk configurations. On the security front, the operating system is more resistant to ransomware, stealthy attacks and emerging threats for corporate customers that use Microsoft's AI-infused Windows Defender Advanced Threat Protection (ATP) service. The software giant has collected the operating system's security settings into a single dashboard called the Windows Defender Security Center, enabling home users to quickly find and configure the firewall, antivirus and other protections.

Putting the "creator" in Windows 10 Creators Update, Microsoft has also included a number of content-creation extras. "Features include a new app, Paint 3D, that allows you to create or modify 3D objects, or turn 2D images into 3D works of art; built-in game broadcasting using Beam; and enhanced security features, such as a new Microsoft privacy dashboard," stated a Microsoft spokesperson in an April 11 announcement.

Microsoft Begins Staggered Rollout of Windows 10 Creators Update

----------


## Digby Fantona

This poxy update has really slowed down my laptop. It was very fast to boot up but takes ages now. It is an i5 processor. They are trying to get people to use their silly games and I have failed to uninstall their XBox software.

----------


## 2020Fission

> Today's the day that Microsoft begins the worldwide rollout of the Windows 10 Creators Update. However, as with most noncritical software updates, the software giant is releasing the update in stages, meaning users may have to wait up to several weeks for it to appear in Windows Update.


Is it safer to pull it off it now or wait until any glitches ironed out like a trial marriage?

How do you know when the process is happening, so can defer it please Task Manager, I am not very profficient when sober and after dark....?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> Today's the day that Microsoft begins the worldwide rollout of the Windows 10 Creators Update. However, as with most noncritical software updates, the software giant is releasing the update in stages, meaning users may have to wait up to several weeks for it to appear in Windows Update.
> 
> 
> Is it safer to pull it off it now or wait until any glitches ironed out like a trial marriage?
> 
> How do you know when the process is happening, so can defer it please Task Manager, I am not very profficient when sober and after dark....?


It's been out on Insider Preview for weeks now. In fact I rebooted one of my PC's for yet another update this morning.

If you want to know if it's there, just go to Windows Update. If it's downloaded it will ask you for a reboot.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> This poxy update has really slowed down my laptop. It was very fast to boot up but takes ages now. It is an i5 processor. They are trying to get people to use their silly games and I have failed to uninstall their XBox software.





> If you’re running the latest Windows 10 Creators Update, when you go to Settings > System > Apps & features, you’ll noticing that selecting certain built-in apps now have the uninstall button active.
> 
> Additional Windows 10 apps you can remove
> 
> Some of the apps you can now uninstall, which you weren’t able before, include:
> 
> Calculator
> Groove Music
> Mail and calendar
> ...


Windows 10 makes it easier to uninstall more built-in apps with the Creators Update ? PUREinfoTech

----------


## Digby Fantona

I have the latest version and it will not allow me to uninstall the XBox rubbish. I have removed the rest of the crap - some Mickey Mouse games new Paint, etc.

The Mail program is an improvement on the old one but I use Thunderbird  so it is surplus to my requirements.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> I have the latest version and it will not allow me to uninstall the XBox rubbish.


Do you not have an Uninstall button?

Or does it give you an error?

----------


## Digby Fantona

Nothing happens. I go into settings, Applications , highlight and press uninstall and sod all happens.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Funny, it's greyed out on mine.

But there are only two apps that refer to Xbox, one is 16k, the other is 24k. I doubt they are causing any problem.

Have you looked in Task manager -> Startup to see what's eating up resources?

----------


## Digby Fantona

> Funny, it's greyed out on mine.
> 
> But there are only two apps that refer to Xbox, one is 16k, the other is 24k. I doubt they are causing any problem.
> 
> Have you looked in Task manager -> Startup to see what's eating up resources?


It's no big deal and they are using nothing. It just shows that Microsoft are trying to sell things. I don't play games on a computer so they are of no interest to me.

----------


## harrybarracuda

But you said that "This poxy update has really slowed down my laptop".

It's had no such effect on any of mine.

----------


## Digby Fantona

> But you said that "This poxy update has really slowed down my laptop".
> 
> It's had no such effect on any of mine.


Yes, sorry, and I will look as you have recommended. I have a Lenovo and it has a function which is supposed to reduce the booting up time. This has improved things but it is still slower than it was before.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> 
> But you said that "This poxy update has really slowed down my laptop".
> 
> It's had no such effect on any of mine.
> 
> 
> Yes, sorry, and I will look as you have recommended. I have a Lenovo and it has a function which is supposed to reduce the booting up time. This has improved things but it is still slower than it was before.


Again, explore Task manager. It will not only tell you what's running and hogging everything (disk, network, memory) but also what's starting up that you might not want. And it's there that you can disable all that unwanted startup crap.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Microsoft Ending Security Updates for Windows 10 version 1507
05/04/2017 01:01 AM EDT

Original release date: May 04, 2017
After May 9, 2017, devices running Windows 10 version 1507 will no longer receive security updates.
US-CERT encourages users and administrators to review Microsoft's Windows 10 version 1507 post for more information and to apply necessary updates.

----------


## Dragonfly

wtf does that mean ? was MS taken over by Indian call center boys ?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> wtf does that mean ? was MS taken over by Indian call center boys ?


I don't know, queer boy, why don't you fire up Regedit and tell us.

----------


## Dragonfly

> Originally Posted by Dragonfly
> 
> 
> wtf does that mean ? was MS taken over by Indian call center boys ?
> 
> 
> I don't know, queer boy, why don't you fire up Regedit and tell us.


as you wish, love  :Smile: 

to make sure stupid SMB1 is disabled:

Go to: "HKLM:\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\LanmanSer  ver\Parameters"

Then add New DWORD key => SMB1 with Value = 0

----------


## harrybarracuda

Whoopee queer boy, now you can fix your unsupported OS.

----------


## lom

How do one change the name of an ethernet connection in Win10?
The first connection to my LAN happened to be via wifi and the connection got the same name as the wifi access point.
When changing to a wired connection then the connection name is still the same..
I fixed it with regedit (hi butters!) after not finding a place to change it in "Network & Internet Settings" 
How is this intended to be done?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> How do one change the name of an ethernet connection in Win10?
> The first connection to my LAN happened to be via wifi and the connection got the same name as the wifi access point.
> When changing to a wired connection then the connection name is still the same..
> I fixed it with regedit (hi butters!) after not finding a place to change it in "Network & Internet Settings" 
> How is this intended to be done?


One doesn't.

One just looks at the icon to determine if one is connected via wire or wifi and stops pissing about with trivial, pointless shit.

----------


## Dragonfly

> How do one change the name of an ethernet connection in Win10?
> The first connection to my LAN happened to be via wifi and the connection got the same name as the wifi access point.
> When changing to a wired connection then the connection name is still the same..
> I fixed it with regedit (hi butters!) after not finding a place to change it in "Network & Internet Settings" 
> How is this intended to be done?


ah finally a challenge  :Smile: 

have you tried clicking on the connection icon, and then trying to edit the name or right-click "rename" if it's there  :Smile: 

but regedit is the best way, regedit forever !!!

----------


## lom

> Originally Posted by lom
> 
> 
> How do one change the name of an ethernet connection in Win10?
> The first connection to my LAN happened to be via wifi and the connection got the same name as the wifi access point.
> When changing to a wired connection then the connection name is still the same..
> I fixed it with regedit (hi butters!) after not finding a place to change it in "Network & Internet Settings" 
> How is this intended to be done?
> 
> ...


One might be connected to more than one LAN and therefore wants the connection name to reflect which LAN is which.
My LAN connections were named "CAT Fibre" and "3BB VDSL" in Win7 and I set those names in Win7 myself by editing the connection properties.  Yes, I'm using 2 ISP's at the same time.

Win10 is shite, I've just found that I am not allowed to copy files into subfolders of "Program Files" because they are owned by the fuckwit "TrustedInstaller".
I elevated Administrators right to highest by allowing everything but TrustedInstaller is stronger.. Only way to get control over my files seems to be kicking TrustedInstaller from owning the folders and files and give ownership to administrators instead.
Windows has inherited the Apple user friendliness bug where you have to be a real idiot in order to use it.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Yes, you're fucking around, you're going to break it, and then you're going to come here and ask for help.

Just stop fucking about and save us all the fucking trouble eh?

----------


## harrybarracuda

Actually, better still take all your advice from Buttplug. 

See you in a month when you get back online.

 :rofl:

----------


## lom

> Actually, better still take all your advice from Buttplug. 
> 
> See you in a month when you get back online.


I'll just boot into one of the three linux distros instead.
This was fucked up from the beginning without me doing anything, Windows Update looping between updating, update fail, reboot, uninstall, reboot for two Cumulative Windows updates. 
This problem is mentioned all over the net but MS has not been able to come up with a simple reliable solution. 
Start from beginning with a new install seems to work for many but not all.
It's shite, outsourced Indian shite..

----------


## harrybarracuda

Yet I've been on Win10 since the first beta and never had these problems.

It's fools like you all over the net that don't know what you are doing, tinker with it and fuck it up.

And a monkey can install Linux. FFS even Buttplug can do it and he's a complete idiot.

----------


## Dragonfly

> This problem is mentioned all over the net but MS has not been able to come up with a simple reliable solution.


of course, it's being run by Indians




> It's shite, outsourced Indian shite..


correcto, and Harry is supervising them as the main indian support  :rofl: 

we are fucking doomed, I tell you  :Smile:

----------


## Dragonfly

> I've just found that I am not allowed to copy files into subfolders of "Program Files" because they are owned by the fuckwit "TrustedInstaller".


as it should, took them 35 years to implement that feature  :Razz: 




> Windows has inherited the Apple user friendliness bug where you have to be a real idiot in order to use it.


welcome to the new computing world, the facebook generation, a world of idiots made by clueless Windows idiots like Harry  :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

That's two gormless idiots on this thread that go playing with Regedit because they haven't got a fucking clue, then.

 :rofl:

----------


## Dragonfly

this is rich, an Indian call center boy claiming that an IT expert has no clue  :Smile: 

oh the fooking irony, harry  :rofl:

----------


## harrybarracuda

Go on Buttplug, help him out you fat queer troll.

After all, it is a networking problem and you are the 'IT expert'.



 :rofl:  
 :rofl:  
 :rofl:  
 :rofl:  
 :rofl:

----------


## Dragonfly

I am working on your case LOM, I will have a solution in no time, with regedit of course  :Smile: 

don't pay attention to that clueless wanker of harry, he needs to do a search in Win10 control panel for even the simplest of tasks  :rofl:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> I am working on your case LOM, I will have a solution in no time, with regedit of course 
> 
> don't pay attention to that clueless wanker of harry, he needs to do a search in Win10 control panel for even the simplest of tasks


OK "IT Expert".

Oh my.

 :rofl:   :rofl:   :rofl:   :rofl:   :rofl:   :rofl:

----------


## forreachingme

Win 10 updated the other day, damn 3 hours in middle of the night, 3h30 Am to 6h30 Am...and it was not even done, asked for more reboots..

----------


## Dragonfly

good news, LOM, my original instructions does stand for Win10

Go to classic Network connection, it should be there, otherwise download classicshell for a better "Start" button experience  :Razz: 

right-click on your Wifi or Lan connection and then "rename"

yes it was that simple, sadly no need for Regedit  :Razz: 

of course that useless tard, harry, claimed it couldn't be done, what a fucking tosser  :rofl:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Win 10 updated the other day, damn 3 hours in middle of the night, 3h30 Am to 6h30 Am...and it was not even done, asked for more reboots..


Microsoft released the Fall Creators update with new features. And presumably a shitload of security fixes on the sly.

Microsoft slips four more features into the Fall Creators Update with Build 16251 | PCWorld

----------


## harrybarracuda

> good news, LOM, my original instructions does stand for Win10
> 
> Go to classic Network connection, it should be there, otherwise download classicshell for a better "Start" button experience 
> 
> right-click on your Wifi or Lan connection and then "rename"
> 
> yes it was that simple, sadly no need for Regedit 
> 
> of course that useless tard, harry, claimed it couldn't be done, what a fucking tosser


I didn't say it couldn't be done, I said only a fucking idiot would fuck about with useless shit like that.

You proved my point.

"IT Expert".

 :bananaman:

----------


## Dragonfly

go back to posting security bulletin IT tard  :rofl:

----------


## harrybarracuda

"IT Expert"

You couldn't make it up.




> this is rich, an Indian call center boy claiming that an IT expert has no clue


Oh, you could!

 :rofl:   :rofl:   :rofl:   :rofl:   :rofl:   :rofl:   :rofl:   :rofl:

----------


## Dragonfly

I was calling LOM the IT expert, you ridiculous little indian boy

you can't even comprehend basic English, you indian retard  :rofl:

----------


## harrybarracuda

Yeah, OK "IT Expert".

BWAHAHAHAHAHA

----------


## Luigi

Been on Win 10 for a week or so.

It's still a piece of shit.  :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Been on Win 10 for a week or so.
> 
> It's still a piece of shit.


You can always ask Buttplug the "IT Expert" for help.

 :rofl:

----------


## Dragonfly

you couldn't even tell how to rename a fucking Network connection, you stupid retard, this is like beginner shit, what the fuck do they pay you for in that Abudhabi desert ? polishing cocks ?  :Smile:

----------


## Dragonfly

> Been on Win 10 for a week or so.
> 
> It's still a piece of shit.


don't ask Harry, MS told him that everything was great with Win10  :Smile: 

all he can do is post all their security bulletin  :rofl:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> you couldn't even tell how to rename a fucking Network connection, you stupid retard, this is like beginner shit, what the fuck do they pay you for in that Abudhabi desert ? polishing cocks ?


You tell me, you're the "IT Expert".

 :rofl:   :rofl:   :rofl:   :rofl:   :rofl:   :rofl:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by Luigi
> 
> 
> Been on Win 10 for a week or so.
> 
> It's still a piece of shit. 
> 
> 
> don't ask Harry, MS told him that everything was great with Win10 
> ...


Yeah Luigi, you should ask Buttplug, he's an "IT Expert".

 :smiley laughing:

----------


## Dragonfly

> Originally Posted by Dragonfly
> 
> 
> you couldn't even tell how to rename a fucking Network connection, you stupid retard, this is like beginner shit, what the fuck do they pay you for in that Abudhabi desert ? polishing cocks ? 
> 
> 
> You tell me, you're the "IT Expert".


well, I am telling you, you are polishing cocks for sure  :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

Does being called an "IT Expert" make you think of cocks then Buttplug?

 :rofl:

----------


## Dragonfly

no, just thinking of you as a complete utter cock  :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

Who can argue with the "IT expert"?

 :rofl:   :rofl:   :rofl:   :rofl:   :rofl:

----------


## Dragonfly

Who can argue with a cock ???  :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Who can argue with a cock ???


Well you've never said "no" to one, have you Mr. "IT Expert"?

 :rofl:   :rofl:   :rofl:   :rofl:   :rofl:

----------


## Dragonfly

I am having a "LOM" moment,

I am trying to switch my Internet connection to my WIFI N300 network for better performance, and the whole thing bomb in Win10

first, the whole process is more tedious than ever, then after telling me that the connection is successful, it's actually not connected. No warning, no errors, nothing.

what a frigging disaster, fucking Indian devs, should fire the whole team and call back the WinXP team, at least they had a clue  :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> I am having a "LOM" moment,
> 
> I am trying to switch my Internet connection to my WIFI N300 network for better performance, and the whole thing bomb in Win10
> 
> first, the whole process is more tedious than ever, then after telling me that the connection is successful, it's actually not connected. No warning, no errors, nothing.
> 
> what a frigging disaster, fucking Indian devs, should fire the whole team and call back the WinXP team, at least they had a clue


Come on Buttplug, you're the "IT Expert".

You told us you have a special trick for Wifi.



 :Smile:

----------


## Dragonfly

you are right, I will need to regedit that one like a pro  :Smile:

----------


## david44

Aside from the meeting of minds is there a better alternative to Windows 10 my phone and Android tablet seem less hassle without endless uopdates?

----------


## chassamui

^I have been a confirmed Mactard for about 6 months now. Couldn't be happier.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Aside from the meeting of minds is there a better alternative to Windows 10 my phone and Android tablet seem less hassle without endless uopdates?


There's usually an update once a month with Microsoft.

Everyone does them, Apple, Linux, Android.

In the case of Android it's usually app updates that happen all the time.


It's a fact of life, so just get used to it, or turn them off and risk your device being exploited.

----------


## Dragonfly

everyone does it so it's ok ? how sheepish do you need to be ?

on Linux, it's not automatic, thank god

----------


## harrybarracuda

> everyone does it so it's ok ? how sheepish do you need to be ?
> 
> on Linux, it's not automatic, thank god


But unless you're a fucking moron, you might as well leave on auto update.

I mean let's face it, having a browser open on your fag porn sites is hardly an excuse not to apply updates is it, Mr. "IT Expert".

----------


## Dragonfly

auto update is the Indian solution to all IT problems

a bit like rebooting your PC to fix what's wrong with your PC  :rofl: 

real players tune it with RegEdit and good computing practice, like disabling auto-update and choosing carefully each patch to apply

----------


## harrybarracuda

Buttplug, you shouldn't even be let loose on a computer, you would struggle with one of these.

----------


## Dragonfly

is that what you bought yourself for Christmas ? good choice, you can't handle anything bigger than that anyhow  :Smile: 

does it have Auto-update ?  :rofl:

----------


## david44

Can you disable auto update? or at least scedule it overnight when sleeping so as not to slow other things?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Can you disable auto update? or at least scedule it overnight when sleeping so as not to slow other things?


Windows 10 Creators Update download - How to DELAY and why you might want to | Tech | Life & Style | Express.co.uk

----------


## david44

Cheers Harry I'll have a go

----------

